# Ölrechner

## leo2k

hallo,

da mitlerweile einige von euch meine signatur entdeckt haben, und auch ab und an ihre fragen in irgendwelchen threads dazwischen geworfen haben, und ich auf meiner homepage noch kein eigenes forum habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen diesen thread zu öffnen, damit ihr hier eure fragen stellen könnt.

na dann ma los  :Smile: 

leo

mod edit: +[OT] --Earthwings

----------

## slick

Soo... bin glatt der erste.  :Wink:  Was ist das für Öl? Und das funktioniert wirklich? Hmm.. 1. April ist ja eindeutig vorbei... habe hier noch paar alte Rechner rumstehen und würde das echt gern mal just 4 fun nachbauen. Also das System kühlt sich quasi durch die Zirkulation selbst?

----------

## ossi

bau da einen athlon rein und du kannst beim kompilieren die fritteuse beheizen  :Laughing: 

@leo2k mach doch mal ein [OT] davor

----------

## b3cks

Da bekommt de Spruch "Das läuft ja wie geschmiert." gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung.  :Laughing: 

Ich hatte die Idee auch schon öfters, wenn es um das Thema Wasserkühling ging. Ich dachte mir immer "Warum nicht gleich den ganzen Rechner versenken.". Allerdings dachte ich da eher an destilliertes Wasser. Auf Pflanzenöl bin ich nie gekommen, auch wenn es hier wahrscheinlicht nicht zur Kühlung dienen soll. Witzig ist es allemal.

----------

## ZX-81

 *ossi wrote:*   

> bau da einen athlon rein und du kannst beim kompilieren die fritteuse beheizen  

 

Für die Friteuse würde ich einen Pentium 4 empfehlen  :Laughing: 

----------

## beejay

Was machst Du, wenn das Öl ranzig wird und die Fliegen durch das Zimmer brummen? Das stinkt doch wie die Sau!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## ossi

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> . Allerdings dachte ich da eher an destilliertes Wasser. .

 

da fehlt dann aber die "Rostschutzkomponente"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *ossi wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   . Allerdings dachte ich da eher an destilliertes Wasser. . 
> 
> da fehlt dann aber die "Rostschutzkomponente" 

 

Ich bin da ja auch nich d er Experte drinne. Is nur Just-For-Fun-Informatik-Spinnerei.

Sont kann man ja Rostschutz hinzugeben.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mailman04

Mit dem destillierten Wasser wäre ich aber vorsichtig. Wie uns der Chemieunterricht lehrt, leitet das immer noch Strom...

----------

## ZX-81

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *ossi wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*   . Allerdings dachte ich da eher an destilliertes Wasser. . 
> 
> da fehlt dann aber die "Rostschutzkomponente"  
> 
> Ich bin da ja auch nich d er Experte drinne. Is nur Just-For-Fun-Informatik-Spinnerei.
> ...

 

Rostschutz ist das kleinste Problem, das blöde ist wohl eher, dass destiliertes Wasser zwar theoretisch ein Nichtleiter ist, in der Realität über geringste Verunreinigungen jedoch ein Ionisierungseffekt (oder wie auch immer man das nennt, bin kein Chemiker) eintritt und dann doch eine Elektrolyse stattfindet. Die Elektrolyse wiederum erhöht die Verunreinigungen und so kollabiert das ganze System in kurzer Zeit  :Sad:  . Schade eigentlich, das Mainboard im Aquarium hätte mir auch gut gefallen.

ZX

----------

## b3cks

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rostschutz ist das kleinste Problem, das blöde ist wohl eher, dass destiliertes Wasser zwar theoretisch ein Nichtleiter ist, in der Realität über geringste Verunreinigungen jedoch ein Ionisierungseffekt (oder wie auch immer man das nennt, bin kein Chemiker) eintritt und dann doch eine Elektrolyse stattfindet. Die Elektrolyse wiederum erhöht die Verunreinigungen und so kollabiert das ganze System in kurzer Zeit  . Schade eigentlich, das Mainboard im Aquarium hätte mir auch gut gefallen.
> 
> ZX

 

Is bestimmt richtig. Außer C-Bomben hat mich an Chemie bis jetzt nie was gereizt.

Mainboard im Aquarium... Hm, da gabs doch mal was...

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich frage mich ob das mit dem Öl wirklich funktioniert?

Also ob der Rechner auch Betrieben werden kann?

Das ÖL keine Strom leitet und somit keine Kurzschlüsse macht ist nichts neues.

Hier ist aber noch ein weiters Problem.

Der Prozessor wir mit einer Frequnez von 500 MHz getracket und der Bus hat auch

eine Frequenz von 133 MHz.

Die Leiterbahnen auf den Mainboard sind sehr klein und liegen eng zusammen.

Wenn jetzt zwischen und auf den Leiterbahnen ein anderes Medium als

Luft kommt ändert sich das Dilektrikum.

Das ist für mich der grund warum das nicht unbedingt funktionieren muss.

Zwischen zwei Kondensatorplatten ist ein Dilektrikum.

    Bei höhren Frequnzen wird der Widerstand eines Kondensators kleiner und

    somit kommt es zum Kurzschluss  Xc=1/(j*w*C)

    C=(Epsilon*A)/(d)

[/i]

Für alle Leute die das mit destilierten Wasser ausprobieren wollen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das destiliertes Wasser nicht leitet ist eigentich klar.

Nur die Bauteile auf dem Mainboard sind schmutzig von der Produktion vom Einbau usw.....

Dieser schmutz gerät ins destilierte Wasser und damit war es dann mit dem Wasser.

Deshalb sollten hier die Bauteile gut gereinigt werden und zwar sehr gut gereinigt werden.

Ansonsten ist das Mainboard nach dem Versuch schwarz defekt kaputt usw....

Gruss Jörg

PS: Wer solche Experimente mach kann mir besser seinen Rechner schenken.

Ich bin für jedes bißchen Rechnenleistung dankbar.

----------

## zielscheibe

Wenn schon Öl zur Kühlung verwendet werden soll, sind nur die gänzlich inerten Silikonöle zu empfehlen. Wie erwähnt, wird Salatöl irgendwann in Verbindung mit Luftsauerstoff ranzig, zusätzlich sind die enthaltenen Fettsäuren ziemlich aggressiv ggü. verschiedenen Kunststoffen.

----------

## schotter

ich plädiere für die verwendung von ALTÖL  :Laughing: 

----------

## bröggle

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Leiterbahnen auf den Mainboard sind sehr klein und liegen eng zusammen.
> 
> Wenn jetzt zwischen und auf den Leiterbahnen ein anderes Medium als
> ...

 

Zu deinem Beitrag:

Naja solabnge kein öl in den konsensator eintritt ist das kein problem, denn im konsensator sind die platten.

und für die leiterbahnen (die ja keinen kondensator im eigentlichen Sinne darstellen) macht dass dann an sich doch keinen unterschied oder?

(Sei Epsilon < 0, haha  :Wink: 

----------

## theche

Verbesserungsvorschlag: etwas dünnflüssigeres öl, welches nicht korrodiert oder stinkt (vielleicht hydrauliköl?) und keine Lüfter/Kühlkörper. vielleicht reicht dann die Konvektion.

----------

## leo2k

also: öl hat so einen verdammt großen wiederstand dass das nu wirklich nichts ausmacht ob da jetzt luft oder öl an den leiterbahnen dran ist.

und das mit der frequenz iss quatsch. klar ein kondensator kriegt bei höherer frequenz einen kleineren widerstand, aber das hat nichts mit dem dielektrikum zu tun. das dielektrikum in einem kondensator ist ja nur dazu da, damit bei hohen spannungen (welche in einem rechner ja sowieso nicht auftreten) kein funke durchschlägt.

also ich kann nur sagen: diese kiste funktioniert wirklich, so wie beschrieben. (dieser post wird im moment daran verfasst:D)

@zielscheibe

du hast mit der aggressivität der fettsäuren natürlich recht. davor hat man mich vor meinem umbau auch gewarnt.

der grund für mich, ganz normales speiseöl zu nehmen war schlicht und ergreifend: die kosten.

immerhin ist in dem aquarium salatöl im wert von 30 =)

natürlich habe ich mich damals umgeschaut wo ich synthetisches öl her bekommen könnte. das günstigste angebot für 30liter lag bei 98,99.

und um es mal allgemein zu sagen: öl ist rein zur kühlung nicht wirklich sinnvoll. wasser ist ein viel besserer wärmeleiter. deshalb reicht auch keine konvektionsströmung zur kühlung aus, sondern das öl muss mit den lüftern in bewegung gehalten werden.

da das öl mehr oder weniger luftdicht abgeschlossen ist, wird es wahrscheinlich noch ewig dauern bis es ranzig wird. (hoffe ich  :Very Happy: )

und um das thema destilliertes wasser aufzugreifen:

es ist praktisch nicht möglich einen rechner mit destilliertem wasser zu betreiben, man kann die ganze elektrik noch so sauber machen vorher. es ist einfach tatsache dass das wasser an den metallischen leitern sofort ionisiert, was zu einem garantierten ableben der hardware führen wird.

und was die abwärme angeht ist es so:

geplant war in die kiste noch eine aquarienpumpe (o.ä.) einzubauen, die dann das öl durch einen radiator (abfall von einem alten kühlhaus) kühlt.

da die erfahrung dann aber gezeigt hat, dass die wärmeabgabe alleine durch die scheibe schon reicht, habe ich diesen schritt einfach unterlassen.

btw:

wenn jemand ahnung hat woher man günstig silikonöl bzw anderes synthetisches öl herbekommt, soll er sich doch bitte bei mir melden, das nächste projekt mit einem etwas wertvolleren rechner ist in planung  :Smile: 

weitere fragen? immer her damit  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## abcd

bröggle hat geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> ...und für die leiterbahnen (die ja keinen kondensator im eigentlichen Sinne darstellen) macht dass dann an sich doch keinen unterschied oder?

 

Den Unterschied macht es dann aus, wenn die Kapazitäten zwischen den Leiterbahnen so groß werden, dass es zu starken Signalverformungen wegen Lade/Entladevorgängen kommt. Der Rechner kann dabei instabil werden. Aber ich glaube, dass das Öl eine verschwindend kleine Kapazitätsänderung bewirkt, so dass dabei nichts schlimmes passiert. Und außerdem besteht das Mainboard aus vielen Schichten, wo die Leiterbahnen verlegt sind und kein Öl gelangen kann.

----------

## leo2k

kapazität ist von der oberflächer der parallel zu einander stehenden metallflächen (und deren abstand zueinander) abhängig. die spannung mit der man den kondensator laden kann hängt vom dielektrikum / abstand der platten ab.

ich habe mal nachgeforscht: öl ist sogar ein stärkeres dielektrikum, somit ist es sogar "besser" wie wenn der rechner in luft steht  :Very Happy: 

tut mir leid dass ich hier so klugscheiss  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu deinem Beitrag:
> 
> Naja solabnge kein öl in den konsensator eintritt ist das kein problem, denn im konsensator sind die platten.
> ...

 

Die Leiterbahnen sind Kondensatoren ob du es glaubst oder nicht.

Zwei Parallel geführte Leiterbahnen und schon hast du einen Kondensator.

Jeder Mobilphone- und Prozesosrhersteller kann Dir davon ein Lied singen.

Wenn man sich nun zwei parallele Leiterbahnen vorstellt über denen normalerweise Luft ist,

also ein Epsilon von 1. Jetzt ÖL mit einem Epsilon von 2.5, da ändert sich schon was.

Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass der Rechner gut läuft.

Das er vielleicht läuft könnte ich noch glaube, aber ohne Hänger?????

Also so zuverflässig wie ohne ÖL glaube ich fast nicht.

Ich halte das alles für sehr fragwürdig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und das mit der frequenz iss quatsch. klar ein kondensator kriegt bei höherer frequenz einen kleineren widerstand, aber das hat nichts mit dem dielektrikum zu tun. das dielektrikum in einem kondensator ist ja nur dazu da, damit bei hohen spannungen (welche in einem rechner ja sowieso nicht auftreten) kein funke durchschlägt. 
> 
> 

 

Dazu muß ich sagen, dies ist für jemanden der nichts mit Elektrotechnik zu tun hat sehr schwer zu verstehen.

Ich rede hier nicht von einem reelen Widerstand, den man im Geschäft kaufen kann auch R genannt. 

Sondern über einen Komplexen Widerstand.

Der komplexe Widerstand eines Kondensators sieht Mathematisch so aus: z = R-j (1 / w C).

w = 2 PI f im w (Ohmega) steckt die Frequenz.

Das ist auch der Grund warum man mit Kondensatoren Filter bauen kann.

Im C steckt das Dilektrikum welches jetzt von 1 auf ca 2,5 geändert wurde durch das ÖL.

Was passiert den jetzt mit dem z ?

Das Epsilon ist größer geworden, dadurch wird die Capazität auch größer. Kann jeder mal in den Formel durch

Einsetzten von Werten ausprobieren.  C=(Epsilon*A)/(d)  Epsilon = Epsilon_0 * Epsilon_r  Epsilon_0 = 8,85*10^(-12) 

Epsilon_r = 1 Luft oder 2,5 Öl

Durch das Größere C wird jetzt der zweite Ausdruck z = R - j (1/wC) also X=-j(1/wC) kleiner.

1/C bei größerem C bedeutet ein kleineres X und somit kommste dem Kurzschluss näher.

Dies gilt auch für parallele Leiterbahnen die sich im Rechner an den PCI und RAM Basteinen zugenüge befinden

und du hast dort Frequenzen von z.B. 133 MHz. Je höher die Frequenz um so ehr hast du einen Kurzschluss.

Beim Ausdruck z = R + j0 bleibt jetzt nur noch der reele Widerstand.

Der reele Widerstand ist der Widerstand deiner Leiterbahn und der ist klein sonst würde ja kein Strom fließen.

Gruss JörgLast edited by JoHo42 on Tue Apr 05, 2005 11:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## leo2k

zu "stabil lauffähig": das system läuft im moment seit 11 tagen.

zu deiner tollen mathematischen vorrechnerei: ich selbst bin auf einem technischen gymnasium, schreibe morgen mein abitur, und bin durchaus in der lage zu verstehen was du mir sagen willst.

es ist jedoch so, dass C sich absolut nicht ändert.

ach ja, diesen komischen widerstand nennt man "blindwiderstand"

leo

----------

## leo2k

ach ja, was ich noch sagen wollte: in einem rechner hat man keine frequenz in dem sinne.

es ist eher eine rechteckspannung, und bei einer "rechteckfrequenz" kannste deine formeln sowieso in die tonne haun, da stimmen die nämlich von vorne bis hinten nich.

leo

----------

## JoHo42

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> ach ja, was ich noch sagen wollte: in einem rechner hat man keine frequenz in dem sinne.
> 
> es ist eher eine rechteckspannung, und bei einer "rechteckfrequenz" kannste deine formeln sowieso in die tonne haun, da stimmen die nämlich von vorne bis hinten nich.
> 
> leo

 

Das mit dem Blindwiderstand ist richtig.

Ich würde sagen, das wir das jetzt besser lassen.

Bei Rechteckspannung wird das nämlich noch besser.

Ich denke mal, dass du nach dem Gymnasium in richtung Elektrotechnik oder Informatik studieren möchtest.

Da werden die dein Weltbild von der Elektrotechnik nochmal umkrempeln.

Da kommt nämlich noch der Komplexe Widerstand wie oben angeführt und Rechteckspannung in verbindung

mit Fouriertranformation in dennen du aufeinmal alle Frequenzen wiederfindest von 0 Hz bis unendlich.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## leo2k

jaja, ich weis  :Razz: 

deshalb werde ich genau sowas nich studieren und ich werde bauer  :Wink: 

aber das iss wieder ein anderes thema.

tatsache ist dass die praxis beweist, dass die kiste astrein läuft.

gruß leo

ps: friede?  :Smile: 

----------

## zielscheibe

@leo2k

Wenn du ein Angebot von 30l Silikonöl für unter 100 hast, ist das extrem günstig!

Wir bekommen hier in der Chemiekalienausgabe (mit Studentenrabatt) den Liter für ~4, um damit unsere Ölbäder zu befüllen. Dabei handelt es sich um einfachste Wacker-Silikonöle, im handlichen 200l Industriegebinde.  :Smile: 

----------

## pawlak

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rostschutz ist das kleinste Problem, das blöde ist wohl eher, dass destiliertes Wasser zwar theoretisch ein Nichtleiter ist, in der Realität über geringste Verunreinigungen jedoch ein Ionisierungseffekt (oder wie auch immer man das nennt, bin kein Chemiker) eintritt 

 

Selbst reines destiliertes Wasser leitet. Zum Einen leitet jedes Material, zum Anderen ist bei Wasser immer eine Hin- und Rückreaktion.

H2O -> H+ + OH-

Und das leitet dann auch.

----------

## abcd

JoHo42 hat geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> ...und Rechteckspannung in verbindung 
> 
> mit Fouriertranformation in dennen du aufeinmal alle Frequenzen wiederfindest von 0 Hz bis unendlich. 

 

Das stimmt, man muss hier aber nicht vergessen, dass diese Frequenzen unterschiedlich stark vertreten sind. Bei Rechtecksignalen steckt in der Fouriertransformation ein sin(x)/x. Und da siehst du selbst, dass wenn auch ein bestimmter Teil der Frequenzen durch Kapazitätserhöhung der Leiterbahnen weggefiltert wird, dass Signal immer noch stark genug ist. Die Kapazitätsänderung ist ja nicht so gewaltig, dass alles ab 0 Hz gefiltert wird und wie ich es schon oben erwähnt habe, nicht alle Leiterbahnen sind davon betroffen  :Wink: .

----------

## NightDragon

So da es sowieso klugscheißen Angesagt ist: Hier mein wissen als Fachmann der Elektronik und Nachrichtentechnik.

a) Blindwiderstände sind Widertsände die sich durch Phasenverschiebungen von Spannung und Strom in Bauteilen aufbauen.

Insebesondere wird das bei der Hochfrequenz bemerkbar. --> Ja und fast jedes Signal ist eine Wechselspannung (egal ob mit oder Ohne offset, bei mit eben eine Mischspannung).

b) Ob Rechteck, Sinus oder sonst was. Je höher die Frequenz desto mehr freut es den Kondensator WEIL:

Kondensatoren (natürlich abhängig von der Einbautechnik Sprich gegen masse oder in Serie) einmal als Hochpass bzw. Tuefpass verwendet werden können.

c) Abhängig von der Kondensatorwirkung werden bei Wechselspannung auch zeitgleich Induktionswirkungen auftauchen. Daher auch Gegenspannungen.

d) Es gibt sicher ne Menge Spulen auf dem Board (egal wie klein). Auch die haben einen Abhängigkeit zur Luft Der magn. Fluss sowie die Flussdichte ist auch davon abhängig.

Spulenfrei ist kein Board, selbst als SMD, macht Luft noch was aus.

------------------------SCHNIPP SCHNAPP------------ 

Fachegeplaudere hin oder her. Versuchen wir doch einfach mal rauszufinden, möglichst ohne Streit, was Pro und Contra ist.

Pro:

1) Die kühlung, wobei man dazu sagen muss das zuviel Öl, auch das gegenteil sein kann: Wärmedämmung.

2) Abschirmung gegen ausen. Flüssigkeiten die so eine Dichte haben, schirmen auch gut ab - es stört also weniger von aus.

3) Der look - es ist mal was anderes, wie blinklichter und Co.

Contra:

1) Das Öl ist ÜBERALL. RAM- bzw. CPU-Tausch wird somit fast unmöglich (so sauber bekommt man das nie mehr und einmal Öl zwischen den Kontakten, wird es so schnell auch nicht mehr weggedrückt wenn man den RAM-Riegel reingibt)

2) Nichtleiter bei Öl? Ja alektrisch schon eher (wobei ich den leitwert von Öl mal nachmessen werde, hab nur mein messgerät nicht zu Hause)

3) Der Geruch. Wie lange kann man das Öl so lassen?

---------- Interessant wäre jetzt wenn einige leute wirklich objektiv veruschen würden was auszumessen.

a) Leitfähigkeit von Öl

b) Wie lange kann man ein Glas Öl 1x Offen, 1 mal vershclossen Lagern, ohne das es stink

c) Wie sieht es aus mit der magnetischen leitfähigkeit?

d) Wie sieht es aus mit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit?

e) Wie wirkt sich das Öl auf Die Prints aus? speziell mal das Motherboard ist ein Multilayer-Board. treibt es die nicht leicht auseinander?

f) Wasseranteil im Öl. Wie hoch? Oxidation gibt es sicher (es ist ja auch sauerstoff drinn) Wie schauts da aus? Ist es so gering das es erst nach 30 Jahren auffällt? Was sieht man nach 1 Jahr?

Zu vergessen ist auch nicht, das jeder cm Öl gewicht hat, der zwar gleichmäßig auf die Hauptplatine und die Komponenten drückt, aber dennoch es ist Druck!

Je nach Öl werden die Werte anderst ausfallen. Spekulationen bringen hier eh nix (außer Streit=

Hat jemand Lust mal nachzumessen?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hallo, 
> 
> da mitlerweile einige von euch meine signatur entdeckt haben, und auch ab und an ihre fragen in irgendwelchen threads dazwischen geworfen haben, und ich auf meiner homepage noch kein eigenes forum habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen diesen thread zu öffnen, damit ihr hier eure fragen stellen könnt. 
> ...

 

Die Idee ist genial, aber die Folgen wie Geruch und Erweiterbarkeit. 

Für nen alten Celeron genial  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## rukka

... dann mal meine Erfahrungen dazu:

Also im Praktikum mussten wir (der Meister, Geselle und ich) mal den den Gleichrichter eines Öltransformatoren austauschen, dass Teil hatte auch schon ein paar MVA Leistung im Betrieb. An für sich eine lustige Angelegenheit, zum Geruch kann ich nur sagen das es eigentlich wie (neues) Motorenöl gerochen hat obwohl der Trafo schon ein paar Jährchen im Dauerbetrieb war. War jetzt nicht unangenehm, auch das Öl an sich war nicht mit Salatöl, oder so, zu vergleichen, konnte man Problemlos von den Händen abwaschen (nur nicht so aus der Kleidung). Na ja, auch egal.

Viel Spass beim basteln und schöne Grüsse, rukka  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Was machst Du, wenn das Öl ranzig wird und die Fliegen durch das Zimmer brummen? Das stinkt doch wie die Sau!!! 

 

Kann es sein, dass nur wir 2 daran gedacht hatten? Mein erster Gedanke war: Nach einem Monat stinkt das wie die Pest.

----------

## LL0rd

Naja, dann muss man wohl nen Ölwechsel durchführen *lecker*

Ich kanns mir schon vorstellen, wie die Ölreste von den Komponenten tropfen *bäh*

Werden eigentlich die Lüfter nicht heiß? Die sind doch auf Luft abgestimmt. DUrchs Öl laufen die doch mit einer viel geringeren Geschwindigkeit, da der Widerstand größer ist. Somit sollte eine hoche Belastung auf die Plastikteile gehen und irgendwann werden diese schrottgehen

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also ich weiß nicht, ich finde die Idee gar nicht toll, würde nie im Leben tun. Und wenn du mal was auswechseln musst und musst jemanden etwas von deinem Rechner geben (Bsp: Modemtausch), dann ... naja,...

----------

## LL0rd

Was ist denn ein Modem? *fg* :Laughing: 

Aber ein sehr interesanter Versuch ist das schon. Wenn die Chemiker mal eine Substanz schaffen würden, die nicht leitet, lange an der Luft haltbar ist und von der MB Lakierung sowie aus anderen Ecken ganz einfach abfliesst, oder garnicht erst hinkommt, dann wäre es schon richtig geil

----------

## leo2k

also das mit dem komponenten nachträglich einbauen geht prima, die federn in den slots sind stark genug um das öl zu verdrängen.

um ehrlich zu sein läuft der rechner in dem öl besser als vorher, da viele kontakte (ich denke mal durch korosion) nicht mehr richtig gingen.

transformator-öl ist scheinbar das beste was man nehmen kann, soll jedoch ganz schön gesundheitsschädlich sein.

und ölwechsel kann schon eklich werden  :Smile:  hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht vor.

da die komponenten von dem rechner aber sowieso fast auf den schrott geflogen wären ist mir die sauerei auch egal.

übrigens:

es gab mal eine firma die so eine konstruktion "professionell" angeboten hat, mit richtig verschweißten steckern etc, sodass der rechner in sich geschlossen war und nichts raus und nicht rein konnte. leider war das teil nur in einzelanfertigung zu haben und entsprechend teuer.

leo

----------

## NightDragon

Hm. Naja... Was hast du den alles eingebaut bzw. gewechselt?

Ich glaube es noch nicht gern das das auf Dauer gut geht.

Hm. Ach was mir zum Thema Kondensator noch einfällt. Die müssen ja zu 100% dicht sein, weil sonst fließt ja etwas mit ein und verändert die Kapazität. Dadurch verändert sich die Funktionsweise gewisser Schaltungen.

Selbiges gilt auch für SMD-Bausteine.

Kritisch sehe ich es auch was die Wärme angeht.

Die CPU wird sicherlich, so denke ich, genügent gekühlt. Aber da die Wärme ja auf das Öl übertragen wird, wird damit ja auch die "Nachbarschaft" erwärmt. je näher an de CPU, desto heißer.

D.h. wiederum, das Spannungsregeler in der unmittelbaren Umgebung ganz schön warm bekommen.

Das heißt wiederum das sich die Spannungen ungewollt ändern können und dadurch fehler verursacht werden.

Aber wieder zurück zum Thema.

Trafoöl könnte da super hinhauen.

Hm zum Wechsel von Karten usw... würde mich interessieren ob das nicht auch ein Risikofaktor ist, wenn mettalische Teilchen ins Öl geraten, was ohen Zweifel mit jeder Reibung beim rein und rausziehen passiert.

Aber wahrscheinlich ist das Risiko gering.

Hm. Aber Abgedeckt muss das Gehäuse ja sicher werden (wegen Dreck von außerhalb)

Hm halt uns aber auf den Laufenden. Vielleicht hast Du damit sogar was "gefunden" das ein neuer Renner werden könnte  :Smile: 

Hm. Ach zu den Lüftern usw.. Ich würde sagen die müssen raus. KOMPLETT!

Jeder Lüfter der nicht sauber laufen kann, produziert mehr Wärme als im Reibungsfreien Betrieb. Viele Lüfter die nicht ungestört laufen können beginnen dann durchzubrennen (DAS GILT NICHT FÜR ALLE, ABER DIE GEFAHR BESTEHT!). Weil durch den Widerstand auch der Stromverbrauch, nicht Leistung, erhöht wird -  Hitze.

Hm. Wie hast Du das? Hast du Sie ausgenommen oder drehn sie noch sauber? Was sagen Motherboardmonitor und Co?

----------

## leo2k

@LL0rd

die nasa hat sowas entwickelt für sateliten

----------

## leo2k

ich habe ramriegel / graka / netzwerkkarte bis jetzt gewechselt. nach einem behutsamen schaumbad und lufttrocknung funktionieren diese bauteile auch weiterhin tadellos.

die lüfter laufen problemlos, natürlich langsamer, aber sie laufen. somit zirkuliert das öl in der ganzen kiste ganz gut, was auch das problem mit der hitze bei benachbarten bauteilen erledigt. da das mainboard keine temp-fühler hat kann ich nicht sagen wie es genau aussieht.

wenn ich mein abi rum habe, und somit mehr zeit, werde ich eine eigene homepage zu dem thema basteln.

dort werde ich dann auch pläne für mein nächstes projekt veröffentlichen.

leo

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Was ist denn ein Modem? *fg*
> 
> 

 

mach dich nur lustig, aber es gibt viele Leute, die heute noch modem benutzen. Ich musste letzte Woche meine Kiste aufmachen und mein altes Modem in die Kiste meiner Mitbewohnerin einbauen, weil ihr Modem nicht mehr geht.

----------

## NightDragon

Hm. cool.

D.h. Das das Öl "flüssig" genug ist oder?

Hm. Halte aber weiterhin die Lüfter im Auge. Die Frage ist ob Du da nicht einen anderen verwendest, der Saft vom 5+- Anschluss des netzteils zieht, das wäre dann Spannungsstabiler.

Aber die Idee gefällt mir schon gut. Muss ich zugeben.

Ach nochwas *g* Das ganze könnte man ja auch etwas farbiger machen, indem mann Lebensmittelfarbe verwendet...

Sowie ich das sehe hast du da ein älteres System. Okay, d. h. es ist "unempfindlicher". Weil die teile (EDO-RAM ist ja super stabil finde ich) nicht so Kontaktempfindlich sind.

----------

## LL0rd

Naja, aber bei der Lebensmittelfarbe muss man wirklich aufpassen, dass das Öl dadurch nicht leitfähig wird.

Ein farbiger Scheinwerfer wäre vll. besser

----------

## NightDragon

Müsste man eben alles ausmessen. geht ja schnell usw... 

Damn. Mich würde es jetzt total interessieren wie der Leitwet aussieht.

----------

## EOF

Bezüglich günstigem öl fällt mir folgendes ein  :Very Happy: 

http://www.digital-overflow.de/releases/dialogos00/oelmalerei_final1280.JPG

Ich weiss jetz aber nicht in wie weit der wurstanteil probleme machen könnte ...  :Smile: 

Mal im ernst. Netter versuchsaufbau, wobei ich die pumpenvariante mit weniger öl bevorzuge.

----------

## leo2k

lol, stellt sich die frage was da jetzt ekliger ist.

was den leitwert angeht, hab ich keine ahnung wie ich das messen soll. ich habe nur ein digital-multimeter, und das misst einen widerstand >20MOhm ... von daher  :Smile: 

der rechner hat um mal genauer zu werden SD-Ram drin.

das war halt einer der ersten aldi-pcs von '98 (damals mit 32mb ram und ner savage s3 pci graka  :Smile: )

so. ich geh nun ins bett. morgen deutsch abitur :/ ... wünscht mir glück  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## Sensenmann

viel Glück fürs Abi.

 *Quote:*   

> und was die abwärme angeht ist es so: 
> 
> geplant war in die kiste noch eine aquarienpumpe (o.ä.) einzubauen, die dann das öl durch einen radiator (abfall von einem alten kühlhaus) kühlt. 
> 
> da die erfahrung dann aber gezeigt hat, dass die wärmeabgabe alleine durch die scheibe schon reicht, habe ich diesen schritt einfach unterlassen.

 

vor Jahren habe ich mal ein Video gesehen, da wurde der Prozessor auf 1 GHZ getakt (ist wirklich schon lange her). Um eine stabile Laufzeit zu garantieren, haben die Bastler nen Styropohr(ka wie man das schreibt) Kasten, en paar Liter Mineralöl, ne Aquariumpumpe und ne alte Kühlaparatur von nem Kühlschrank genommen.

Das ganze war so angeordnet, dass sie das Mainboard ohne Prozlüfter in den Kasten gelegt haben. Das Mineralöl hinein gefüllt und die Pumpe am Kasten befestigt haben.  Das Kühlelement haben sie schräg in den Kasten gehängt und den Auslass der Pumpe oben am Element befestigt.

Das Öl wurde in der Nähe des Proz. abgesaugt und über das Kühlelement gepumpt zum Kühlen.

Kiste ist wunderbar stabil gelaufen, nur hätte man damit kaum spazieren gehen können, da das ganze etwas zu wackelig war.

Ich glaube aber, dass die damals das Netzteil nicht in die Flüssigkeit gelassen haben.

Gruß

Sensenmann

----------

## NightDragon

Leitwert ist gerechnet auf 1 cm gerechnet.

Formel G = 1/R

Einheit = Siemens.

Also einfach der Kehrwert vom Widerstand. Dabei ist egal ob Du den Wiederstand oder Leitwert misst. Nur es gibt spezielle Messgeräte die das sauber rausmessen.

Also nimm am besten 1 cm³ Öl, miss den wiederstand (aber genau 1 cm dazwischen)

Und den postest du einfach.

Wir sind hier auch schon am rumrechnen usw...

Was das gewicht angeht... naja... 800kg / m³ so im durchschnitt. wobei ich das nur aus einer tabelle für allgemeines Öl habe.

----------

## l3u

... und da soll nochmal einer sagen, daß Linuxuser (und INSBESONDERE Gentoo-User) KEINEN an der Waffel haben ;-)

----------

## NightDragon

Das dir das noch auffällt, bei allen den irren dies ohnehin auf der Welt gibt?!  :Wink: 

----------

## 76062563

 *Mailman04 wrote:*   

> Mit dem destillierten Wasser wäre ich aber vorsichtig. Wie uns der Chemieunterricht lehrt, leitet das immer noch Strom...

 

Wenn man im Chemieunterricht aufgepasst hat weiß man, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist.

----------

## LL0rd

Meinst du damit, dass destilliertes Wasser kein Strom leitet? Schon rein Mathematisch ist es nicht möglich. 

Wenn ein Stoff überhaupt nicht leitet, dann geht R->inf. Ein Stoff, der nicht Leitet, gibts somit auch nicht. Die Mathematiker und Physiker werden das sicherlich bestätigen.

Du wirst es aber nie schaffen dem Wasser einen unendlich großen Widerstand zu verleihen, das ist nichtmal unter Laborbedingungen möglich!

----------

## 76062563

Sogesehn hast du Recht, da es keinen Isolator mit unendlich hohem Widerstand gibt wäre der Umkehrschluß allerdings dass es überhaupt keine Isolatoren gibt.

Anders ausgedrückt:

Destiliertes Wasser hat einen Widerstand der gegen unendlich strebt... besser so?  :Laughing: 

----------

## leo2k

naja, destilliertes wasser reicht dazu nich aus. ein chemie-freak aus meiner stufe hat mir damals empfholen nach "entionisiertem wasser" zu suchen...was natürlich fehl schlug. 

silikonöl ist nach wie vor die beste wahl.

meinen zweiten ölrechner werde ich dann auf jeden fall mit silikonöl machen. dann könnte der gesamtpreis etwa bei 250 landen. 

ok, dafür kriegt man auch ein "ultra-silent-gehäuse" ... aber daas macht ja kein spass  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## JoHo42

Hi

destilliertes Wasser müßte eigentlich gehen.

Das Problem ist nur den Mainboard, die Steckkarten sind schmußig da liegt Staub drauf,

da ist Fett vom Anfassen dran usw.....

Du mußt erstmal alle Teile richtig reinigen.

An keinem Teil darf Schmutz und Staub dran sein.

Also auch den Schmutz den man garnicht sieht.

Alle Fette alles muß runter auch das was in den Steckern sitzt.

Halt überall da wo Wasser hinfließt.

Sonst lößt sich der Dreck und das Wasser ist dann nicht mehr destilliert sondern

du kommst dann wieder näher an der normale Wasser aus dem Kran.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> naja, destilliertes wasser reicht dazu nich aus. ein chemie-freak aus meiner stufe hat mir damals empfholen nach "entionisiertem wasser" zu suchen...was natürlich fehl schlug.

 

Wieso "natürlich"?  :Question: 

Aber ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, das entionisiertes Wasser alles andere als billig sein dürfte.

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man farbige Öle mischt; vermengen die sich zu einer Einheitsfarbe, oder bleiben die mehr oder weniger getrennt und es sieht dann aus die so eine Lava-Lampe?

----------

## EOF

Würde es sinn machen mehrere ölsorten zu verwenden (wegen des preises)?

----------

## LL0rd

@EOF

das würde nichts bringen. Die Fette würden sich nach einer Weile wieder Trennen. Das Fett mit der größten dichte würde dann nach Unten absacken. Okay, es würde sicherlich sehr lustig aussehen, wenn man mehrere farbschichten im Aquarium hat, aber bringen würde das nichts

----------

## schmutzfinger

Nette Diskussion! Und auch ne tolle Idee, obwohl mir das zu eklig wäre..irgendwann will man ja doch mal was umbauen oder muss das Öl wechseln.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Der reele Widerstand ist der Widerstand deiner Leiterbahn und der ist klein sonst würde ja kein Strom fließen.
> ...

 

Falsch. Wenn du behauptets, das 2 parallele Leiterbahnen ein Kondensator sind (was nicht falsch ist) dann ist R der Widerstand deines Dielektrikums. In dem Fall also der Widerstand der Ölstrecke parallel zu dem der Platinenstrecke. Und ich würde mal behaupten das der ausreichend gross ist.

----------

## leo2k

deutsch ist überstanden  :Smile: 

das mit dem mehrfarbigen öl interessiert mich jetzt doch.

an die chemie-freaks: welche möglichkeiten gäbe es, einen solchen "lavalampen-effekt" zu erzeugen?

leo

----------

## LL0rd

Um einen Lavalampen Effekt zu verursachen  brauchst du zwei Lösungen, die eine mit kleinen molekülen, die andere mit größeren. Die Lösung mit den größeren Molekülen müsste die Farbmasse sein. Sie sollte auch möglichst große intermolekulare Kräfte (Van der Waals Kräfte) haben, damit die Farbe sich nicht einfach in der anderen Flüssigkeit auflöst und größere Stücke bildet.

----------

## JoHo42

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falsch. Wenn du behauptets, das 2 parallele Leiterbahnen ein Kondensator sind (was nicht falsch ist) dann ist R der Widerstand deines Dielektrikums. In dem Fall also der Widerstand der Ölstrecke parallel zu dem der Platinenstrecke. Und ich würde mal behaupten das der ausreichend gross ist.

 

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Wir sind der Hochfrequenztechnik und nicht bei Gleispannung......

Gruss JörgLast edited by JoHo42 on Tue Apr 05, 2005 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leo2k

@LL0rd:

geht das auch auf deutsch  :Smile: 

sag mir einfach was ich zusammenmischen soll  :Wink: 

jaja, ich weis iss nich so einfach wie es aussieht  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## leo2k

scheinbar ist jemand von euch (vll auch mehrere) auf die idee gekommen, die url zu meinem ölrechner in anderen foren / auf anderen websites zu veröffentlichen. im prinzip habe ich da nichts dagegen, aber setzt dort doch bitte einen link zu diesem foren-thread hier. somit wäre es für mich viel einfacher auf fragen der leute einzugehen, und mein mail-ordner läuft nicht so über  :Smile: 

danke  :Smile:  

leo

----------

## oscarwild

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Falsch. Wenn du behauptets, das 2 parallele Leiterbahnen ein Kondensator sind (was nicht falsch ist) dann ist R der Widerstand deines Dielektrikums. In dem Fall also der Widerstand der Ölstrecke parallel zu dem der Platinenstrecke. Und ich würde mal behaupten das der ausreichend gross ist.

 

Liebe Leute, glaubt doch zur Abwechslung mal denen, die sich mit sowas auskennen, sowas studieren oder gar beruflich machen. Es geht hier NICHT um einen reellen, ohmschen Widerstand, sondern um einen kapazitiven.

Formelfrei und auf deutsch: Kondensatoren - auch ideal isolierte - sind für Wechselspannung keine Barriere. Je höher die Frequenz, desto stärker der Effekt. D.h., ein Rechtecksignal kommt am anderen Ende dann nicht mehr rechteckig an, sondern sieht im Oszilloskop ziemlich rund aus, weil die hochfrequenten Anteile ausgefiltert werden. Das Problem ist in dem Fall nicht die "Signalstärke", sondern der Grad der Verschleifung - und so kann recht schnell aus einer 0 eine 1 werden und umgekehrt, was selten förderlich für die Systemstabilität ist.

Eine andere Betrachtungsweise, die bei den Frequenzen in heutigen Rechnern durchaus relevant ist, ist der Wellenwiderstand. Der ist ebenfalls nicht mit dem Ohmmeter messbar, ist aber der Scheinwiderstand, den eine elektromagnetische Welle (auch "Strom") bei der Ausbreitung in einem Medium erfährt. Wers nicht glaubt, der kaufe mal ein Stück Antennenkabel mit "75 Ohm", und halte ein Ohmmeter dran

Sprünge im Wellenwiderstand - ob mitten in der Leitung oder an deren Enden - führen zu Reflexionen, die das Signal stören. Gegenprobe: Wer SCSI-Geräte besitzt, entferne mal die Terminatoren. Wie viele Übertragungsfehler treten jetzt auf?

Die Theorie ist definitiv richtig: Das Öl wird die kapazitiven Eigenschaften beeinflussen. Wie stark ist allerdings die Frage; wahrscheinlich laufen irgendwelche alten Krücken damit problemlos, neue, schnelle Rechner werden da aber eher Probleme haben.

Das Konzept hat aber vermutlich ganz andere Probleme: ranziges Öl, ein Board und Bauteile, die sich mit der Zeit zersetzen werden, überlastete Lüfter mit deutlich eingeschränkter Lebensdauer...

Ehrlich gesagt, ich kann mir insgesamt nicht helfen: wenn man jetzt noch  die Grafikkarte rausreißt und gegen einen 2000W-Subwoofer ersetzt, kommt dabei der ideale Prollrechner für Bildzeitungsleser raus... was für ein Unsinn...

----------

## wuschel

@alle Wasserliebhaber:

Selbst hochreines ("Millipore") Wasser, welchesmindestens 3fach destilliertem Wasser entspricht leitet noch den elektrischen Strom.

Es zerfällt nun mal auch noch in H3O+ und OH- -Ionen. Nachzulesen in jedem vernünftigen Chemiebuch.

OK, der Widerstand dürfte recht groß sein, andererseits enthält ein PC auch entsprechend empfindliche Bauteile, welche selbst durch kleinste Kriechströme noch "aus dem Takt" gebracht werden können.

Im Wasser löst sich Luft. Und der Sauerstoff hat in Verbindung mit dem Wasser noch bessere Chancen Metallbauteile anzugreifen.

Und wenn erstmal irgendein Stromfluss durchs Wasser auftritt, dann kann es ruck-zuck vorbei sein mit dem Rechenkrüppel.

Denn da im PC auch unterschiedliche Metalle verbaut sind würde die Korrosion, die sowieso schon unter Wasser auftritt noch mehr beschleunigt (Stichwort "Spannungsreihe der Metalle").

Da das Aquarium ja oben offen ist kommen nach und nach Nährstoffe in Form von Staub, Haarspray, Körperausdünstungen usw. ins Becken. Selbst in diesem nährstoffarmen Medium werden sich dann früher oder später z.B. Cyanobakterien (="Blaualgen") ansiedeln. Und da diese Stoffwechsel haben kommen immer mehr Ionen ins Wasser...Rest ist bekannt.

Also vergesst die Sache mit dem Wasser und bleibt beim (Silicon-)Öl.

----------

## LL0rd

@leo2k

 *Quote:*   

> sag mir einfach was ich zusammenmischen soll Wink 

 

Ja, das ist eine sehr gute Frage. Praktische Chemie ist nicht so wirklich mein Ding, eher Physik und Elektronik. Die zwei Stoffe, die mir grade einfach mal so einfallen, würden nur eingeschränkt funktionieren.

1) So eine Art Knetgummi, nur wirst du kein Knetgummi finden, dass bei Zimmertemperatur flüssig ist. Da fällt mir grade ein, es gab vor ca. 10 Jahren,  als ich noch in der Grundschule war, so ein ekliges Schleimzeugs im Handel. Damit sollte es eigentlich möglich sein.

2) Quecksilber. Nachteil sind die giftigen Dämpfe und die (geringe Leitfähigkeit), aber man kann auch nicht alles haben  :Wink: 

----------

## leo2k

das teil ist oben zu!  :Razz:  also nix futter da für die bakterien  :Smile: 

----------

## Kev111

Zuersteinmal:

Es ist einer sehr interessante Diskussion, die ihr da führt!

Ich habe selbst mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt solch einen "Ölrechner", vorallem wegen dem Geräuschpegel.

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> scheinbar ist jemand von euch (vll auch mehrere) auf die idee gekommen, die url zu meinem ölrechner in anderen foren / auf anderen websites zu veröffentlichen. im prinzip habe ich da nichts dagegen, aber setzt dort doch bitte einen link zu diesem foren-thread hier. somit wäre es für mich viel einfacher auf fragen der leute einzugehen, und mein mail-ordner läuft nicht so über 
> 
> danke 
> 
> leo

 

Du könntest diesen Thread ja bei dir auf der Webseite zusätzlich noch verlinken, erspart die vielleicht ein paar E-Mails  :Wink: 

übrigens bekomme neuerdings ein "Forbidden" beim Zugriff auf .../oelrechner/..

Ist das Absicht?Last edited by Kev111 on Tue Apr 05, 2005 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leo2k

habe gerade eben ölrechner.de angemeldet, deshalb kam da forbidden

sollte jetzt in der übergangsphase bis ölrechner.de freigeschaltet ist aber trotzdem wieder gehen

----------

## Kev111

jo, Seite ist wieder erreichbar

----------

## wuschel

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> das teil ist oben zu!  also nix futter da für die bakterien 

 

Bin von deinen Fotos ausgegangen.

Wie hast du denn die Kabel rausgeführt, wenn oben zu ist?

BTW: Da fällt mir ein, wenn schon Salatöl eingesetzt wird, dann bitte kein gesundes!

Weil die gesunden Öle und Fette hohe Anteile von (mehrfach) ungesättigten Fettsäuren haben.

Ungesättigt heißt Doppelbindungen heißt reaktiv heißt reagiert noch schneller mit Luft-Sauerstoff zu ranzigem stinkendem Öl.  :Smile: 

----------

## leo2k

das ist das ganz billige öl vom supermarkt für 0,79/liter

das teil hat so ne aquarienabdeckung, welche hinten zwei kleine öffnungen hat, durch die die kabel geführt werden.

----------

## psyqil

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Da fällt mir grade ein, es gab vor ca. 10 Jahren,  als ich noch in der Grundschule war, so ein ekliges Schleimzeugs im Handel.

 Gibt's immer noch, auch selbstgemacht!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LL0rd

ich dachte, das wurde verboten.......  gleich mal 500 Stück bestellen =D

@leo2k 

pass aber auf, dass das Öl nicht ionisiert.

----------

## leo2k

ich denke das wird sich ganz langsam bemerkbar machen, sollte mit dem öl etwas nicht stimmen.

ich hab ja so ein kleines problem, dass der rechner relativ genau nach 14 tagen dauerbetrieb abschmiert. wobei ich nich weis ob das nicht eher am os liegt.

jetzt sind es gerade 12 tage, mal schaun wie es übermorgen mit der kiste aussieht  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## LL0rd

Welches System läuft denn grade auf dem Rechner? Und wie "schmiert" (*Wortspiel*) die Kiste ab? 

Naja, man kann das Öl sehr schnell - zumindest vorübergehend - umbrauchbar machen. Brauchst nur einen Gama Strahler aus der Schule mitzunehmen.

----------

## leo2k

selbstverständlich läuft da gentoo drauf.

aber ich vermute dass das problem bei den nvidia-treibern zu suchen ist.

hat sich anfangs immer damit bemerkbar gemacht dass der bildschirm sich nicht mehr automatisch ausgeschaltet hat. dieses phänomen wage ich nun aber dem mplayer zuzuschreiben.

naja, iss in letzter zeit ja sowieso nicht mehr vorgekommen, da die kiste kaum noch so lang durchläuft.

sicherheitshalber zock ich sowieso auf nem 2ten x-server, welcher ja auch gleich beendet wird wenn ich fertig bin.

arbeiten tue ich auf nem xserver mit nv treiber.

leo

----------

## LL0rd

Du hast bei dir nicht zufällig lmsensors drinn? Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie schnell sich die Öler (Lüfter kann man das ja nicht mehr Nennen) sich drehen

----------

## leo2k

nein, mir ist nicht bekannt, dass das mainboard überhaupt fähig ist irgendeinen wert auszugeben.

----------

## NightDragon

Was ists den für ein Board?

----------

## ZX-81

An unsere Elektrofachleuten hier: Meine diesbezügliches Wissen stammt noch aus meiner Schulzeit (und das ist war noch im letzten Jahrtausend  :Smile:  ), aber ich glaube mich daran erinnern zu können, dass in die Formel zu Errechnung einer Kapazität 3 Punkte eingehen (habe jetzt leider keine Formelsammlung hier und Internet wäre echt unsportlich) 

```
1. Plattenfläche

2. Abstand (1/d² oder so)

3. Dielelektrikum

```

Nachdem die Leiterbahnen nur gegenüber den anderen Layern eine ernstzunehmende Fläche bieten (und dort ändert sich ja das Dielelektrikum nicht), ist die unterschiedliche Dielelektizitätskonstante von Öl wohl vernachlässigbar.

@leo2k: Bei einem Celeron 500 verstehe ich die Aktion allerdings nicht ganz, den sollte man doch auch mit einem etwas grösseren passiven Kühler lautlos betreiben können. Was anderes wäre schon ein Pentium 4. Da würde ich dann auch noch eine geeigneteres Medium verwenden: Frittierfett  :Wink: 

ZX

----------

## LL0rd

hmm........  dann aber auch nicht in ein Aquarium, sondern in eine Friteuse reinbauen..... so kann man bares Geld sparen. Pommesbude Powered by Intel(r)!

----------

## ZX-81

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> hmm........  dann aber auch nicht in ein Aquarium, sondern in eine Friteuse reinbauen..... so kann man bares Geld sparen. Pommesbude Powered by Intel(r)!

 

Und was würdest Du für frittierten Fisch empfehlen?  :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

hmm... ja..... ein PII 233, denn Fisch sollte man mit einer kleineren Temperatur als Pommes frittiert werden.

----------

## bröggle

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> nein, mir ist nicht bekannt, dass das mainboard überhaupt fähig ist irgendeinen wert auszugeben.

 

```

emerge -av sys-apps/lm_sensors

sensors-detect

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

sensors
```

und natürlich vorher die sachen im kernel aktivieren, device drivers->i2c-> 

 :Wink: [/code]

----------

## leo2k

es ist ein AL440LX von intel

ich habe auch eine website gefunden wo sich einer etwas intensiver mit dem teil beschäftigt, der hat dort aber auch nichts in sachen sensors dokumentiert: http://home.earthlink.net/~billselk/al440lx/index.html

und das mit dem sinn bei einem 550er celeron ist durchaus fraglich  :Smile: 

es war ja eigentlich auch nur ein "test" der dann zum dauerzustand wurde. (fast zur selben zeit letztes jahr habe ich gentoo für mich entdeckt, was die möglichkeiten mit dieser alten kiste natürlich extrem erweiterte) 

das ist eigentlich der grund warum ich überhaupt noch mit dem teil arbeite. im nebenzimmer steht nämlich ein athlon 1400 mit 1gig ram rum =) (der suckt aber...produziert dauernd segfaults) deshalb ist er immo nicht mal als server im betrieb. winxp läuft aber wie geschmiert drauf, deshalb zock ich ab und zu dran.

ich hab ja vor im sommer mal ein ausgeklügelteres teil zu bauen, sodass man es auch auf lan mitnehmen kann und rumprollen  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## leo2k

wo wir gerade beim thema sind:

```

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i386-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --inf

/lib --libdir=/lib --sysconfdir=/etc/gpm

creating cache ./config.cache           

checking for gcc... gcc                 

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=penti

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot creat

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gpm-1.20.1-r4/work/gpm-1.20.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r4 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

```

mann kotzt mich sowas an. hab jetzt aber keine zeit dafür. muss ins bett, bin sau müd und morgen iss technik abi dran. gn8

leo

----------

## psyqil

CFLAGS geändert?  :Razz: 

----------

## leo2k

tja, ich hab das prob: die binutils

son scheiss, jetzt muss ich wieder binarys manuell einspielen  :Confused: 

leo

----------

## leo2k

so. technik prüfung ist vorbei.

um nochmal auf das silikon-öl thema zu sprechen zu kommen:

das, was ihr da als studenten bekommt, ist das empfehlenswert?

wenn ihr das blos in 200l päckchen bekommt, könnte man ja eine sammelbestellung machen, für alle die interessiert sind.

ich denke ja dass silikonöl viel sinnvoller ist  als salatöl (auch wenns bei mir so funktioniert  :Smile:  )

leo

----------

## LL0rd

Machen wir auch eine Sammelbestellung der Aquarien? Der einzige Rechner, den ich für eine solche Aktion nehmen könnte, wäre mein alter P100 mit Passivkühler...... Aber ich glaub nicht, dass ich den nochmal zum Arbeiten benutzen werde.....

----------

## zielscheibe

@leo2k

Die Chemiekalienausgabe ist non-Profit orientiert, d.h. wenn ich dort mit solchen Wünschen anrücke, muß ich auch begründen können, warum ich das Zeug im Labor brauche. Generell gilt, nur für Forschung und Lehre nicht für Hausarbeiten!   :Wink: 

Die Qualität ist so gut, wie es der Verwendungszweck erfordert. Hier gibts auch Silikonöl für Hochvakuumdiffusionspumpen, den Liter für läppische 1000. Wenn du dir ernsthaft etwas bestellen möchtest, kann ich dir nur den Tip geben, bei Egay vorbeizuschauen. Dort gibt es teilweise ziemlich günstige Angebote, über Silikonöl als Trennmittel von Druckerherstellern (Cannon usw.). 

Ein Händler:

http://www.boewing.de/wegweiser.html#chemie

größter Hersteller in Deutschland:

http://www.wacker.com/internet/noc/WackerGroup/Divisions/Silicones/

----------

## ribx

was mich jetzt interessiert: warum ein silicon oel nehmen? welche teile des mainboards koennten so sehr angegriffen werden? die kabel? die oberflaeche des mainboards? das speise oel wird sicherlich ranzig werden, aber: man kann es 2 mal austauschen (weiterverarbeiten, zb tonnen von salat verputzen?  :Wink:  ) bis es sich preislich rentiert. und mal ehrlich: wie lang brauchen 30l oel bei einer so geringen oberflaeche braucht bestimmt jahre bis es ranzig wird. zudem leo: deckst du deinen oelrechner eigenlich ab? das wuerde die haltbarkeit des oels sicherlich auch erhoehen.

ich werd das auch wenn ich mal ganz viel zeit hab ausprobieren. aber ich habe vor ein gehaeuse komplett abzudichten (was ein ganzschoen schweres unterfangen wird) und dann zu fuellen. mit metallplatten statt glas an den aussenwaenden hat man bestimmt eine viel bessere waermeabstrahlung.

btw1: ich bin ein kumpel von leo und das dingt funzt echt  :Smile: 

btw2: anmerkung fuer diese dialektrikum geschichte: da das oel nich zwischen de leiterbahnen verlaeuft, hat es praktisch gar keinen einfluss auf die sowieso praktisch nicht vorhandene kapazitaet, oder? (technomathematik student, nebenfach elektrotechnik)

-ribx

----------

## LL0rd

Hmm..... kannst du nicht ein paar liter mehr orgen? So 500.000L orgern? Dann können wir ja ne Öl Lan in nem Schwimbad machen  :Wink: 

----------

## leo2k

naja, die normalerweise weiche kabelisolierung scheint so langsam aber sicher hart zu werden. den effekt würd ich mal auf das öl schieben  :Smile: .

----------

## primat

Seid Ihr euch sicher, dass Silikonöl die richtige Wahl ist? Soweit ich weiss ist es einer des besten Isolatoren. Gleichzeitig ist es hoch krichfähig. Was passiert da mit den Kontakten an Speicherriegel, Pci-Steckkarten usw? Ich könnte mir duchraus vorstellen, dass es mit Silikonöl massive Probleme geben kann, die es mit Salatöl nicht gibt.

Gruss

primat

----------

## oscarwild

 *ribx wrote:*   

> btw2: anmerkung fuer diese dialektrikum geschichte: da das oel nich zwischen de leiterbahnen verlaeuft, hat es praktisch gar keinen einfluss auf die sowieso praktisch nicht vorhandene kapazitaet, oder? (technomathematik student, nebenfach elektrotechnik)

 

Das Feld ist keineswegs ideal (und nur auf die Dicke der Leiterbahn beschränkt), sondern real und tritt damit ebenfalls räumlich über und unter der Ebene auf. Teile des Feldes verlaufen damit auch durch das Öl. Was die Kapazitäten angeht: die sind aufgrund Leiterbahnlänge und den geringen Abständen zueinander sogar erheblich (Dipl.-Ing. E-Technik)

Trotzdem sind diese Effekte auf Dauer wahrscheinlich noch das geringste Problem bei der ganzen Sache... *nasezuhalt*

----------

## leo2k

@primat

das speiseöl ist genauso zwischen den kontakten, wie es das silikonöl wäre. aber aufgrund der federn in den steckkontakten macht das alles garnichts aus. ich habe auch schon problemlos ram/graka/netzwerkkarte/ide-stecker getauscht. ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass das bei silikonöl genauso gut funktioniert.

leo

----------

## calvin-gr

Wieso versenkt ihr nicht den Rechner in Apfelmus  :Wink: 

----------

## leo2k

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber nennt man sowas nicht *plonk*? odda so ähnlich  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## sevo

 *ribx wrote:*   

> was mich jetzt interessiert: warum ein silicon oel nehmen? welche teile des mainboards koennten so sehr angegriffen werden? 

 

In erster Linie die Metallteile - die Ölsäuren werden auf Dauer sämtliches blanke Metall (solid vergoldete Kontakte ausgenommen) zerfressen. Wenn es nicht schon zuvor Kontakte zerstört, droht langfristig, daß das Öl durch die sich bildenden Salze und Seifen soweit hygroskopisch wird, daß sich Kriechströme entwickeln, die den Zerfallsprozeß weiter beschleunigen.

Silikonöl (oder ein anderes inertes Öl - aber die sind entweder noch teurer oder brauchen Luftabschluß) ist da schon extrem angebracht.

Gruß Sevo

----------

## LL0rd

 *Quote:*   

> leichzeitig ist es hoch krichfähig. Was passiert da mit den Kontakten an Speicherriegel, Pci-Steckkarten usw?

 

Hmmmm.......... daran hab ich auch nicht gedacht. Der Unterschied zwiscen Speiseöl und Sikikonöl ist aber wirklich, dass Silikonöl in jede kleinste Ecke reinkommt. Somit haben auch die Federn der Steckplätze nicht die möglichkeit so viel Druch auszuüben um das Öl nicht dazwischen zu lassen, bzw. wieder zu verdrängen.

----------

## leo2k

ach was, da sehe ich kein problem.

ein silikonöl, das flüssiger ist, wäre auch gut für die lüfter/pumpen was die belastung angeht.

ich krieg grad richtig lust zu basteln  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## LL0rd

ja, es ist flüssiger und somit kann es auch eine dünnere Schicht bilden, ist also schwerer zu verdrängen

----------

## ribx

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *ribx wrote:*   btw2: anmerkung fuer diese dialektrikum geschichte: da das oel nich zwischen de leiterbahnen verlaeuft, hat es praktisch gar keinen einfluss auf die sowieso praktisch nicht vorhandene kapazitaet, oder? (technomathematik student, nebenfach elektrotechnik) 
> 
> Das Feld ist keineswegs ideal (und nur auf die Dicke der Leiterbahn beschränkt), sondern real und tritt damit ebenfalls räumlich über und unter der Ebene auf. Teile des Feldes verlaufen damit auch durch das Öl. Was die Kapazitäten angeht: die sind aufgrund Leiterbahnlänge und den geringen Abständen zueinander sogar erheblich (Dipl.-Ing. E-Technik)
> 
> Trotzdem sind diese Effekte auf Dauer wahrscheinlich noch das geringste Problem bei der ganzen Sache... *nasezuhalt*

 

gegen die laenge der leiter spricht eindeutig wieder die "dicke". und das feld das nicht zwischen denleitern ist sollte schon sehr gering sein und sich durch das oel auch nicht sehr aendern (falls es ueberhaupt "besteht") aber ich glaub so langsam da spielen soviele dinge mit ein das man dazu nur sagen kann: empirisch erwiesen: es funktioniert!  :Smile: 

-ribx

----------

## NightDragon

Wieso funktioniert? Es gibt bereits Probleme und die Frage ist warum?!...

Außerdem ist der Test mit einem rel. alten System gemacht.

Neue Systeme sind aufgrund der Frequenzen problematischer.

----------

## LL0rd

Sorry, aber ich hab immernoch nicht verstanden, wieso da die Frequenz der CPU eine wichtige Rolle spielt

----------

## leo2k

ich würde nichts an diesem rechner als problematisch beschreiben. vll nebenwirkungen

...aber nicht probleme  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## LL0rd

Sehe grade Stern TV:

@leo2k

bist du sicher, dass du keinen Feinstaub bei dir im Rechner hast? :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ribx

ich weis auch nicht was das problem ist mit den frequenzen.... mach  euch bitte keine sorgen mehr wegen dem dielektrikum... du redest von den bus takts? wo ist der unterschie ob das jetzt 133MHz oder 800 sind? ich seh da keinen...

was heist test system? leo arbeitet an dem ding (neben dem notebook natuerlich) ich glaub nicht das es in einem "modernen" system mehr probleme mit dem material gibt.. eher mit dem "fritoesen-effect". das glas eines aquariums ist sicherlich nicht am besten dafuer geeignet waerme abzuleiten. ausserden weis niemand wie sich das oel (vor allem das speise-oel) verhalten wird. man kann nur vermuten und das ist halt echt schwer.. die meinung gehen weit auseinander. da hilf nur eins: ausprobieren  :Wink: 

----------

## AngelM

Nochmal zu den Lüftern,

Kannst du dir nicht komplett sparen. Einfach nur ne einfache Überlegung. An den wärmepoduzierenden Teilen wird das Öl warm. (Ja ist logisch ich weiß fange aber immer alles so kompliziert an.)

So nun habe ich irgendwann mal in Physik/Chemie oder sonstawas gelernt das warme Stoffe in einer kühleren Umgebung nach oben steigen.

Ergo: Würde ich sagen alleine durch die Wärme selber hast du schon etwas was besser funktioniert als die Lüfter und als Bonus sparst du dir den Saft dafür.

----------

## leo2k

ich glaube aber eher, dass dieser effekt nicht schnell genug eintreten wird, und dadurch das öl an dem proz / gpu im schnellgang festbrennt. oder die wärme zumindest nicht schnell genug abgeführt wird, wodurch die teile dann auch futsch gehen.

leo

----------

## LL0rd

@AngelM

kann sein, dass du recht hast. Nehmen wir doch einfach mal die CPU. Der Lüfter haut das Öl durch den Kühler. Dabei erwärmt es sich. Dann steigt das Öl nach oben und wird wieder vom Lüfter erfasst. Ich denke jedoch, dass das Warme Öl sehr viel Wärme an das restliche Öl abgegeben wird. Aber dadurch, dass das Öl an einer Stelle oft gebraucht wird, kann es die Substanz verändern

----------

## ribx

also ich bin gegen "ohne luefter". nicht nur das es mit der luft auch nicht funktioniert, ja die hat ernorm viel weniger waermekapazietaet, aber ich dafuer ich das oel auch traeger. es wird nicht so schnell ueberhitzen wie an der luft - aber es wird bestimmt ueberhitzen, vor allem bie nem neueren system. da muesste man schon mit einem speziellen luefter arbeiten da sich das oel eben nicht so leicht bewegt wie die luft. 

was mich auch noch interessieren wuerde, ob sich vllt eine art blasse mit warmem/ heissen oel bildet. das waer natuerlich absolut toetlich.

----------

## AngelM

Ja schon klar. Aber ich brauche doch keinen Lüfter damit das Öl durch den Kühler strömt. Das öl gibt ja nicht nu seine Wärme ab. Sonder es steigt nach oben. Da wo das Öl "wegströmt" muß ja auch wieder frisches Öl hin. Ist ja normal bei ner Flüsigkeit und das ist dann kühles Öl welches von der Seite oder unten einströmt.

Der Effekt müsste eintreten sobald Wärme am Kühler anliegt erst schwächer und dann je mehr wärme da ist umso schneller. Öl hat ja eine relativ kleine Wärmekapazität kann also schnell Wärme aufnehmen und sich erhitzen.

----------

## AngelM

 *ribx wrote:*   

> was mich auch noch interessieren wuerde, ob sich vllt eine art blasse mit warmem/ heissen oel bildet. das waer natuerlich absolut toetlich.

 

Würde sich sicher aber die wäre nicht so schlimm weil sie sich durch Ihre Eigenbewegeung mit dem Kühleren Öl vermischen würde. Die Sache ist nur das die Durschnittstemperatur im Aquarium nicht zu hoch werden darf und immer Temperaturprofile erhalten bleiben müssen damit das Öl strömen kann.

----------

## JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> ich weis auch nicht was das problem ist mit den frequenzen.... mach euch bitte keine sorgen mehr wegen dem dielektrikum... du redest von den bus takts? wo ist der unterschie ob das jetzt 133MHz oder 800 sind? ich seh da keinen... 

 

Schlag mal in einem guten E-Technik Buch unter Skin-Effekt nach.

Ich möchte nicht direkt sagen, dass der Rechner nicht funktioniert.

Aber sowas würde ich mehr oder weniger von einem Künstler erwarten.

Künstler die auch Teebeutel an die Wand hängen und sagen das ist Kunst.

Das sieht mit der Flüssigkeit schon geil aus. Und wenn der dann noch läuft der Rechner hat

das einen gewissen "Wie geil ist das denn Effekt". Die Idee ist Witzig.

Aber Technisch kann keine Garantieren, dass das Mainboard im Bad noch läuft.

Selbst wenn du den selben Aldi PC nochmal hast, kann es sein das der Andere nicht läuft.

Da sind halt Produktionsbedingte unterschiede auf den Mainboards. Nicht umsonst

haben die so einen großen Ausschuss.

Wer das Ausprobieren möchte soll das machen, nur jeder sollte sich im klaren sein,

der Rechner ist kapput. Denn bekommt man nicht mehr sauber und ob das

Elektrisch geht? Desweiteren laßt die Schaltnetzteile aus dem Wasser.

Keiner weiß ob die Flüssigkeit nicht irgendwann umschlägt und den Strom

vielleicht doch leitet.

Also ich würde da aufjedenfall den Strom abschalten bevor ich da mit der Hand reinfasse.

Und bitte nicht mit Einpoligen Stromprüfern arbeiten.

Also die tollen Schraubendreher von der Kirmes. Die in der Mitte noch so ein Glimmlämpchen

haben um Spannung anzuzeigen.

Vergesst die Teile immer mit zwei Leitungen messen Multimeter oder Duspol.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## LL0rd

@JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> Schlag mal in einem guten E-Technik Buch unter Skin-Effekt nach. 

 

Sorry ich verstehe aber nicht, wo da der Unterschied zwischen Luft und Öl ist.

----------

## leo2k

ich bin dagegen denen die es ausprobieren wollen, den mut zu nehmen.

hier der link zu der seite, die mich dazu inspiriert hat, sowas überhaupt zu machen: http://www.tractum.de/

der typ hat da einen etwas schnelleren rechner auch noch drin.

einer aus meiner klasse hat sich auch son teil gebastelt. ich frag ihn mal nach ner url zu nem bild

um genau zu sein, habe ich noch nie davon gehört, dass es bei jemandem nicht geklappt hat

leo

----------

## JoHo42

@ LL0rd

Wenn du sprichst hört Dich der andere?

Wenn du unter Wasser sprichst hört Dich der andere?

Hört der Dich besser oder schlechter?

Ein UBoot (unter Wasser) hat Funk an Board.

Aber warum kann man mit einem Handy, unter Wasser in einem UBoot nicht telefonieren?

Versuche Dir doch mal die Fragen zu beantworten und du bist einen ganzen Schritt weiter!!!!

Ich möchte eigntlich keinen den Mut nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vielen Leute ist nicht ganz klar was Sie da tun. Schau mal auf den Moding Seiten vorbei.

Wieviele Leute schneiden ein Loch ins Seitenblech und kleben eine Plexiglasscheibe da hin.

Denn Leuten ist nicht klar, dass die EMV nicht mehr gegeben ist.

Ist aber ein anderes Thema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss JörgLast edited by JoHo42 on Thu Apr 07, 2005 8:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leo2k

das könnte jetzt für verwirrung sorgen. immerhin funkt das mainboard ja nicht durch die gegend  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## LL0rd

@JoHo42

Dass man in einem Uboot nicht Telefonieren kann, liegt doch an dem faradeischen käfig, oder?? Der Funk der UBoote wird über eine Aussenantenne abgeleitet. Oder hab ich jetzt an etwas nicht gedacht?

----------

## NightDragon

Also Wasser, Luft und Öl.

Jeder Stoff hat a) anderen elektrischen Widerstand b) eine andere magnetische Flussdichte bzw. Auswirkung auf Teile die als Medium normalerweise Luft verwenden c) eine Auswirkungen auf elektrische Felder.

Das sind 3 technische Eigenschaften wovon besonders b und dann c sich auswirken wird.

a wird, wie wir festgestellt haben, wohl unproblematisch sein.

Was bei Wasser (selbst wenn es nicht leiten würde) hinzukommt: 2 verschiedene Metall im wasser, beide mit einer anderen Spannung und schon hat man zu 85% eine Galvanisierung. Das Wasser wirkt als Elektrolyt und schon hat mans auch etwas ionisiert. Frei wird Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff getrennt. Wobei ersteres eher bedenklich ist, je nach Abhängigkeit der Menge.

(es wird nix explodieren, aber einatmen möcht ich selbst kleine Mengen wenig).

Was es für einen Unterchied macht zwischen 133 Mhz und 800 Mhz?

Na je höher das Signal, des kritischer wird FEAR, NEAR usw...

Schaut euch einfach mal die Netzwerktechnik an. speziell die Normen für CAT5 STP/UTP Da gehts auch weniger um den elektrischen wie den magnetischen Wiederstand.

Und da sind wir noch nicht über 100Mhz!!

Ich habe auch nie gesagt das es nicht läuft. Ich möchte nur sagen, das ich, bevor ich nicht wirklich weiß ob sowas sauber läuft, sowas nicht machen würde. Dazu sind mir die besseren Systeme zu schade. Und besser ist für mich alles über 800Mhz CPU-Speed.

Den Ölrechner find ich cool und hätte ich nen 500er rumligen würd ich ihn wohl auch für sowas verwenden. Just 4 fun eben.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Wenn du unter Wasser sprichst hört Dich der andere?
> 
> Hört der Dich besser oder schlechter?

 

Besser... mehr oder weniger... vorrausgesetzt natürlich beide befinden sich unter Wasser, und derjenige, der spricht hat kein Problem damit Wasser durch seine Lungen zu pumpen um es an den Stimmbändern vorbeizubekommen... die meisten Menschen würden darauf allerdings höchstwarscheinlich mit Tod reagieren, was allerdings eher ein biologisches Problem ist und nichts mit der Schallleitfähigkeit von Wasser zu tun hat.  :Very Happy: 

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Aber warum kann man mit einem Handy, unter Wasser in einem UBoot nicht telefonieren?

 

Kann man nicht? War ehrlich gesagt noch nie in einem U-Boot. Aber ich würde mal sagen ein wichtiger Aspekt dieses Gedankenspiels dürfte sein, dass in Gegenden, in denen sich U-Boote für gewöhnlich rumtreiben (auf bzw. unter dem Meer) einfach keine Funktürme stehen, die ein Handy nunmal braucht.  :Laughing: 

----------

## NightDragon

A: (klingt wie in einer Zeitschrift oder Sendung *hehe*) Haben Sie das schon gewusst?: Wasser wird auch als Abschirmung gegen radioaktive Strahlung verwendet. (klar Blei ist da nochmals besser *g*).

B:Das Problem ist sogar, dass man zu 90% es nicht mal einatmen könnte, selbst wenn man möchte. Schuld ist ein Reflex am Kehlkopf / Stimmritze (eigentlich ein Schutzeffekt). Kennst Du das wenn du dich verschluckst? *g* Da wird das Atmen schwer. Grund dafür ist das die Stimmritzen sich zusammenziehen, nicht weil das Wasser in der Lunge ist.

Leute mit Lungenödem und -Embolie, haben da andere gefahren. Aber da befindet sich meist mehr in der Lunge wie ein Tropfen Speichel oder was auch immer. (nein habe nicht medizin gelernt *g*, aber bin u.a. RS)

C: Das Uboot wird wahrscheinlich auf Grund der Abschirmung Probleme haben bzw. Das unter Wasser das GSM-Netz eher nicht so ausgebaut wird. Oder doch?  :Wink:  ...

----------

## oscarwild

 *ribx wrote:*   

> ich weis auch nicht was das problem ist mit den frequenzen.... mach  euch bitte keine sorgen mehr wegen dem dielektrikum... du redest von den bus takts? wo ist der unterschie ob das jetzt 133MHz oder 800 sind? ich seh da keinen...

 

Der Effekt: Die Kapazität begrenzt die Bandbreite des Busses. Die Rechteckflanken werden durch die kapazitive Wirkung abgerundet (verschliffen).

Das Problem: Je schneller die Flanken aufeinander folgen (d.h., je höher die Frequenz), desto wichtiger ist die Flankensteilheit, damit die einzelnen Flanken noch voneinander unterschieden werden können. Denn bevor das Signal durch die Dämpfung seinen Zielpegel erreichen kann, folgt schon eine neue Flanke in die Gegenrichtung. Mit zunehmender Frequenz nähert sich das Signal am anderen Ende einer Gleichspannung mit dem Mittelwert, der sich aus dem Puls-Pausen-Verhältnis des eingespeisten Signals ergibt. 

Eine Webseite mit etwas Bildmaterial findet Ihr unter http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/netze/netz6.html Trifft nicht zu 100%, ist aber durchaus eine Lektüre wert.

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> ich bin dagegen denen die es ausprobieren wollen, den mut zu nehmen. 

 

Dass Deine Bastelei funktioniert, mag ja sein. Aber es bleibt eben eine Bastelei, solange Du keine fundierten Erkenntnisse darüber hast.

Wer seinen Rechner unbedingt in Öl/Wasser/Apfelmus/Glibberschleim oder Fäkalien baden möchte, der soll das ruhig tun. Ich finde es trotzdem wichtig, auch auf die Risiken hinzuweisen; Unspaßig wird das ganze ohnehin, sobald es zu einem Unfall mit der Netzspannung kommt (und glaub mir, wenn ich an meine Experimente als Jugendlicher zurückdenke, wird mir heute Angst und Bange, auch wenn ich diese Erfahrung nicht missen möchte  :Wink: )

Und: wenn Du keine - wie ich meine durchaus berechtigte - Kritik wünscht, warum stellst Du das Thema dann in ein Diskussionsforum?  :Confused: 

----------

## NightDragon

oscarwild? Kennst du das wenn Du das gefühl hast das die Leute was nicht lesen oder nicht hinhören oder trotz wissen das man hat, es irgendwie nicht wahrhaben wollen?

Ja? Willkommen im Club  :Wink: 

----------

## leo2k

ich habe nichts gegen kritik.

ich bin nur ein freund der praxis. und die beweist, dass es funktioniert.

im sommer werde ich dann einfach mal testen wie sich 800MHz fsb in silikonöl machen, dann können wir ja weiter reden  :Smile: 

vll verreckt mir die kiste hier ja auch in nächster zeit...alles möglich

leo

----------

## oscarwild

@NightDragon: Danke!  :Laughing: 

----------

## theche

800 MHz FSB hab ich noch nicht gesehen, das waren immer 200MHz quad pumped. was wohl soviel heißt, dass mehrere signale pro periode übertragen werden. ich denk mal nicht, dass sich die Signale auf die Frequenz so derart übertragen, dass man von echten 800 MHz sprechen kann

mArco, der morgen seine Elektrotechnik-Klausur nicht bestehen wird...

----------

## NightDragon

es gibt 800 Mhz FSB (RAMBUS hat den doch oder?).

Aber natürlich ist dann das Signal ein 800Mhz-Signal.

Aber er hat da ein System mit 133Mhz Bustakt und das verglichen zu DDR (266, 333 u. auch 400) Mhz.

nicht dual-getaktet.

Das Signal springt dann eben datentechnisch mit 400 Mhz oder auch 333 Mhz über den Bus und net mit 133.-..

----------

## abcd

JoHo42 hat geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> Wieviele Leute schneiden ein Loch ins Seitenblech und kleben eine Plexiglasscheibe da hin. 
> 
> Denn Leuten ist nicht klar, dass die EMV nicht mehr gegeben ist. 

 

Es wäre wirklich interessant, ob das Mainboard irgendwie empfindlich gegen Funkstrahlung von außerhalb ist und ob es so ungeöffnet Funkstörungen verursacht. Oder schwächt das Öl die Hochfrequenz so ab, dass da nichts durchkommt?

@leo2k:

Du hast einmal erwähnt, dass dein Rechner periodisch abstürzt. Vielleicht hat das mit einem unbekannten Radiosender zu tun, der mal ab- und eingeschaltet wird?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wäre wirklich interessant, ob das Mainboard irgendwie empfindlich gegen Funkstrahlung von außerhalb ist und ob es so ungeöffnet Funkstörungen verursacht.

 

Ein Mainboard ist empfindlich gegen Funkstrahlung und sendet Funkwellen aus.

Jedes Elektrogerät ist empflindlich gegen Funkstrahlung.

Selbst ein PKW, Flugzeug Laster überall dort wo Elektronik drin ist.

Deshalb darfst du in einem Flugzeug kein Handy einschalten.

Deshalb darf nicht jeder einfach eine andere Antenne am W-Lan schrauben

und sagen ich habe die Reichweite verdoppelt.

Nochmal zum Mainboard. Jede Leiterbahn ist auch gleichzeitig eine Antenne. Jeder Stück draht

empfängt und sendet. Da sind wir dann auch wieder bei der Kapazität zwischen den Leitern.

Und wenn ein Draht empfängt hollste Dir Signale auf dein Mainboard die da nicht hingehören.

Das mit dem Radiosender kann sein. Ich würde den Fehler aber nicht so weit wegsuchen.

Für solche Geschichten ist die RegTP zuständig.

Aber ich glaube mit der Hilfe wird schwierig.

Das Öl schwächt (dämpft) aufjedenfall nur ob das Dämpft nicht so gut wie ein Metallgehäuse.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## leo2k

so. gestern war es mal wieder so weit, dass die kiste abgeschmiert ist  :Confused: 

ich denke aber, es war meine schuld. (habe einen Xserver am laufen gehabt(mit nv treibern), dann habe ich auf terminal f5 gewechselt, und von dort aus, dann einen neuen Xserver gestartet auf f8 mit nvidiatreibern. beim versuch von diesem zweiten Xserver auf den ersten zu wechseln ist die kiste dann gefreezed)

naja...wie gesagt, ich denke da hab ich zu viel von ihm verlangt.  :Rolling Eyes: 

ich denke aber, dass das öl auf jeden fall besser abschirmt, als das ehemals offene pc-gehäuse.

leo

----------

## NightDragon

Jope besser wie im Offenen gehäuse ist es und es geht hier auch um einen gitterartigen abschwirmung. d. h.

eine seite schützt zwar etwas, aber die wirkung als ganzes ist erst interessant.

Hm. Naja. und das mit nv, glaub ich gern.

aber *grübel* nv ist nicht der original nvidia-treiber sondern der von x selbst oder?

----------

## leo2k

jo nv iss von X.

ich hatte halt einen X mit nv und einen mit nvidia am laufen, und den wechsel zwischen beiden hat er dann nicht so gemocht.  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## LL0rd

@ll ihr soltet euch gleich mal galileo schauen, da werden die ein Versuch machen, der dem Ölrechner ziehmlich ähnelt

----------

## leo2k

habs leider verpasst, aber mein vadder hats mir gerade erzählt

gibts vll nen stream von der aktion?

leo

----------

## Kev111

war nichts Großartiges:

Fernseh in Wasser-> Fernseh kaputt (Grund: Ionen leiten den strom.... dürfte ja bekannt sein)

Fernseh in destilliertes Wasser-> Fernseh kaputt (Grund: Es sind zwar keine Ionen drin, aber durch den Dreck im Fernseh leitet das Wasser wieder)

Fernseh in Öl-> Fernseh läuft weiter (Grund: Isoliert den Strom besser als Luft und es löst sich darin kein Wasser)

Also nichts wirklich neues, den Versuch gab es in nahezu selber Ausführung auch einmal bei Clever.Last edited by Kev111 on Thu Apr 07, 2005 6:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andix

Es war nicht wirklich spektakulär. Sie haben einen laufenden Fernseher in Leitungswasser, destilierts Wasser und Salatöl versenkt

Bei Leitungswasser und destiliertem Wasser war das Bild nach dem Eintauchen sofort weg.

Bei Salatöl ist der Fernseher, wie zu erwarten, einfach weitergelaufen.

edit: zu langsam  :Sad: 

----------

## LL0rd

Ich habs selbst grade auch im Timeshift gesehen. Also eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass da etwas schlimmeres Passiert, oder dass zumindest Rauch aus dem Fernseher kommt......... Es war irgendwie langweilig  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## leo2k

da sieht man mal  :Smile: 

in nem fernseher herrschen immerhin spannungen von bis zu 25000 volt !

leo

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hey leo2k,

ein Galileo-Beitrag in Pro7  hat genau deine idee vorgestelt nur mit nem fernseher  :Razz:  gerade heute  :Smile: 

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Kev111

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> Hey leo2k,
> 
> ein Galileo-Beitrag in Pro7  hat genau deine idee vorgestelt nur mit nem fernseher  gerade heute 
> 
> MFG
> ...

 

Guten Morgen!... les mal ein paar Beiträge weiter oben^^  :Smile: 

----------

## ignatz

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was bei Wasser (selbst wenn es nicht leiten würde) hinzukommt: 2 verschiedene Metall im wasser, beide mit einer anderen Spannung und schon hat man zu 85% eine Galvanisierung. Das Wasser wirkt als Elektrolyt und schon hat mans auch etwas ionisiert. Frei wird Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff getrennt. Wobei ersteres eher bedenklich ist, je nach Abhängigkeit der Menge.
> 
> (es wird nix explodieren, aber einatmen möcht ich selbst kleine Mengen wenig).
> ...

 

Wie bereits erwähnt kommt es auch bei destiliertem Wasser durch seine autoprotolytischen Eigenschaften zu einer Elektrolyse sobald Gleichstrom angelegt wird. Wenn man einfach mal von der Gefährlichkeit von Wasserstoff absieht und auch davon ausgeht, dass es sich um ein offenes Gehäuse handelt so dass es zu keiner Explosion wegen Überdruck kommt, dann kommen immer noch zwei weitere Aspekte dazu, die es einfach unmöglich machen Wasser, Apfelmus oder Prosecco zu verwenden:

- Durch die bei der Elektrolyse benötigte Energie benötigt man ein viel stärkeres Netzteil. Mit steigender Energiedichte steigt aber auch die Überspannung für die Elektrolyse von Wasser.

- Die Entstehende Gase bilden sofort ein galvanisches Element sobald sie an einem Leiter vorbeiströmen (vgl. Standardwasserstofelement). Dadurch entstehen unkontrollierbare Ströme die garantiert der Stabilität des Systems nicht zuträglich sind.

Es wurde eine erhöhe Metallkorrosion bei Kontaktelementen durch Öl angesprochen, allerdings darf nicht vergessen werden, dass Öl kein sonderlich gutes Elektrolyt ist und auch im Gegensatz weniger Sauerstoff löst, so dass ein Oxisationsmittel fehlt.  (Wenn wir einfach mal von unreaktiven gestättigten Fettsäuren ausgehen). Angenommen die Korossion würde wirklich unterstüzt durch Öl wären es in erster Linie die Lötstellen die Leiden würden.

Allerdings kann es zu den bereits angesprochenen Strukturveränderungen von Kunstoffen kommen. Speziell Thermoplaste sind auf grund ihrer schwachen intramolekularen Anziehungskräfte potenziell gefärdet, es wäre daher vermutlich wensentlich sinnvoller geziehlt Elasomere oder Duroplasten einzusetzen.

P.S.: Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand über Alkane, also z.B.: Heptan nachgedacht?

----------

## leo2k

ich bin was chemie angeht nicht gerade fit. aber das hört sich gesundheitsschädlich an  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## NightDragon

Ja also ich denke schon das es gewisse gesundheitsschädliche dinge mit sich bringe.

genauso wie viele Akkus verwenden die noch Gase entstehen lassen und dann im raum einatmen.

Aber ich denke das ist jetzt nur ein kleiner Ansichtspunkt. man könnte ja auch sagen: Okay dann stelle ich den rechner in einen gut belüfteten Raum.

Mich würde es einfach voll interessieren, wieviel wir hier alle uns zurechtspinnen bzw. was wirklich faktoren sind.

Tja es scheint für uns nur wenige Wege zu geben: a) wir bekommen eine Uni dazu ALLES austutesten (das wird wohl eher schwer) oder b) wir warten darauf @ leo2k was sich bei dir so einfach alles tut.

Was mit den Flachbandkablen passiert, was dir so auffällt usw...

Hast du irgendwo kleine Luftbläschen gesehen oder entdeckt?

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

hallo ihr öligen

Mich würde mal interesieren ob dein salatöl irgend wann mal ranzig geworden ist, d.h. das eiweis ist ausgeflockt.

Generel ist die verwendung von alkanen keine schlechte idee, jedoch sollte man hier kein heptan C7H16 oder andere niedere alkane verwnden. Durch den niedrigen Siedepunkt wäre das aquarium ziemlich schnell leer und der jenige der am ÖlC arbeitet beneblet, des weiteren werden bauteile aus plastik ziemlich leicht angegriffen sowohl auch der schutzlack auf dem mainboard. Es würden sich jedoch längerkettige alkane wie parifinöl oder ganz dumm motoröl empfehlen, die reagiren nicht so leicht mit anderen sachen und brennen auch nicht so leicht wie heptan.

----------

## zielscheibe

Wie kommste den in Verbindung mit gesättigten und ungesättigten Fettsäuren auf eine Proteindenaturierung.  :Shocked: 

Warum Heptan?, hat doch hier keiner vor irgendwelche Leichtbenzine zu verwenden? :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

also das öl (oliven öl)  in meiner friteuse flockt auch nach einer gewissen zeit aus und dann ich das öl vergessen. herr kombiniert: weise flocken, aha ausgeflocktes eiweis! Lag halt falsch, bin nicht so die super leuchte in chemie/bio.

Die idee mit dem Heptan kam nicht von mir sondern von ignatz:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand über Alkane, also z.B.: Heptan nachgedacht?
> 
> 

 

----------

## amne

Material safety data sheet für Heptan.

Brennbar, Flammpunkt -1°C, nicht gerade gesundheitsfördernd. Keine gute Idee!

----------

## ignatz

Ok mein Heptan war vielleicht ins Klo. Hatte keine Lust die Siedepunkte im Römpp nachzuschlagen. Hab mir nur überlegt ab welchem Alkan die ungefähr flüssig sind.... Wobei Methan, bzw besonders Trichlormethan sicherlich auch eine Arbeitsleistungs"fördernde" Wikung hätte. Wollte auch zuerst Parafin schreiben nur ob dann die Viskosität nicht zu hoch wird...(Alternativ kann man seinen rechner auch einfach in Wachs gießen, nen doch reinstecken und "abfackeln")

Denke nur das langkettige, unreaktive Alkane an sich sicherlich ein besserer Ansatz wären als Speißeöl welches von der Reaktivität aufgrund seiner zusammensetzung weniger leicht einzuschätzen ist...

Wie amne schon treffend bemerkt hat sollte man sich vielleicht auch voher noch die TRK und MAK Werte anschauen

----------

## leo2k

tja ähh  :Smile: 

silikonöl ist glaube ich das beste. ich habe ein angebot von der firma wacker. 7/kilo bei einer abnahmemenge von 200kg.

das wär dann halt schon sau teuer. mal schaun wie das wird mit meinem nächsten ölrechner. ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man bei optimiertem volumen, mit 10 LItern hin kommt. dann braucht man aber wieder viele leute für die sammelbestellung. alles nicht so einfach  :Confused: 

und dann stellt sich die frage, ob sich nicht eher ein komplett passiv tower lohnen würde.

leo

----------

## EOF

Ich hab mal "silikonöl in google eingegeben...

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1259&highlight=%D6lk%FChlung

http://www.tractum.de/ <-- Bilder

----------

## abcd

ignatz hat geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> Wobei Methan, bzw besonders Trichlormethan sicherlich auch eine Arbeitsleistungs"fördernde" Wikung hätte...

 

Warum nicht gleich Blausäure nehmen? Die MAK Werte ... scheinen auch in Ordnung zu sein...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *abcd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum nicht gleich Blausäure nehmen? Die MAK Werte ... scheinen auch in Ordnung zu sein...
> 
> 

 

Naja, ich glaub das Problem wird erstmal an die Blausäure zu kommen. Im Labor haben wir zwar auch Blausäure nur:

a) steht die Flasche in dem Schrank, der meine Zugangskarte nicht akzeptiert. 

b) auch wenn ich eine temporäre Genehmigung bekomme, die Flasche muss ich in Anwesenheit eines Laborleiters zurückstellen. Wenn da etwas fehlt, muss ich begründen, was ich mit dem Stoff gemacht habe. 

Also wenn jemand zufällig noch irgendwo Blausäure hat, dann kann er mir eine PN schreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## leo2k

jetzt mal nicht wahnsinnig werden hier!

wer wäre denn interessiert, an einer sammelbestellung silikonöl mit zu machen? ich würde das organisieren. wird aber wahrscheinlich darauf raus laufen, dass incl verpackung / versand der liter 10 kosten wird.

...hört sich viel an  :Confused: 

vll lohnt es sich ja aber gegenüber einem ultra-silent gehäuse.

jetzt soll sich einfach jeder mal melden, der daran interessiert wäre.

leo

----------

## ignatz

Zuvor wäre ersteinmal zu klären ob die Funktion in Silikonöl auch gewärleistet ist, was ja noch nicht einwandfrei geklärt ist und ich wäre mir persönlich auch nicht so sicher eben deshalb, weil es zwischen Konakte gelangen kann, aber auch so hab ich keine Lust mein Powerbook in Öl zu versenken :p

----------

## leo2k

probiern geht über studiern  :Smile: 

ich geh mal davon aus, dass es geht. natürlich habe ich keine möglichkeit das vorher zu testen  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## LL0rd

Jemand hatte doch Zugang zum Silikonöl. Der könnte das doch testen. Er muss zwar sein Rechner nicht versenken, denn man kann es ja auch simulieren. Man nehme einfach irgendein IC und teste es damit? 100ml sollten dafür eigentlich reichen

----------

## NightDragon

Kommt drauf an was man testen will.

Irgendein IC ist da nicht so sinnvoll.

Sollte schon was hochfrequentes sein, wo man auch folgen merken kann.

[EDIT] Das wäre was für die Azubis und co, hat jemand Laborunterricht oder so?

Einfach ne Logikschaltung bauen die irgendwo über 50 Mhz arbeitet und mal probieren was so die Unterschiede sind.

Oszi und Co drann hängen, Klirrfaktor usw... messen. Wär doch ne nette Übung oder?

Vor dem Silikon-Bad und während...

Alternativ könnte man auch eine Art Bus bauen, ne billige Platien basteln. FG drann hängen, am besten wobbeln und gucken  wies ausschaut mit und ohne Bad.

Aber aufpassen bei schlechten Kontakten. (wegen Fehlmessung usw...)

[/EDIT]

----------

## LL0rd

Naja, um zu sehen, ob das Öl sich zwischen die Kontakte schleicht und die Leitungen blokiert, reicht irgendein billig IC aus. Aber ich muss dir da auch rechtgeben. Man könnte ja etwas hochfrequentes testen. Ein Schwingkreis mit einer IC Steuerung sollte da doch reichen, oder?

----------

## NightDragon

Ja ich denke nur, das ein billiger IC wohl zu wenig sensibel ist.

Also ein niederfrequenter IC.

Hm. Ja ein Schwingkreis wäre was, aber dann muss er komplex genug aufegbaut sein. In richtugn Quarz...

Aber da fällt mir als erstes der 555er Timer ein. Nur wie schnell der sein kann max? *grübel*.

Oder man baut sich mittels 555er IC und etwas Logik ne A-Stabile Kippstufe.

Sowas wäre dann auch optisch "checkbar" also sofern Frequenzhalbiert und verdoppelt wird.

Hm... ach die Möglichkeiten sind unendlich.

Ein Bus-System, etwas Logik und dann Öl-Bad und messungen.

----------

## slick

Wäre nett wenn wenigstens ab und zu der Begriff "Gentoo" in den Posts (in einem sinnvollen Zusammenhang) auftaucht. Der Thread geht langsam aber sicher Richtung Chemie-/Elektronik-Forum... (was nicht heisen soll dass das Thema uninteressant wäre)

----------

## leo2k

neue bilder : http://www.markusleonhardt.de

@slick

sorry, ich werde demnächst ein eigenes forum haben, dann isses hier raus  :Smile: 

gentoo ;P

leo

----------

## slick

Ich habe nix gegen OT, aber man sollte als "Normalsterblicher" noch mitkommen können, ... und es wird doch wirklich sehr fachspezifisch. Nix für ungut...

----------

## LL0rd

@slick

jaja, wir versuchen ja das Wörtchen Gentoo in den Post reinzubekommen, aber es wird doch grade so spannend...  :Wink: 

@NightDragon

Laut Rechnung ist eigentlich jede Frequenz möglich, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt den 555er noch nie über 90Hz bekommen (zumindest nicht mit einem sauberen Output)

----------

## ribx

@slick: immerhin laeuft gentoo auf dem pc  :Wink:  und ausserdem geht es wohl auch ein wenig um die comunity die man hier findet. in einem anderen forum waer wohl schon lange die frage aufgetaucht: "funktionieren die leds in meinem luefter dann noch?" ich diskutiere lieber mit gentoo usern. mit denen bin ich von forne herein auf einer wellenlaenge.

weis vllt jmd wie man test koennte ob es stoerungen durch ein handy oder aehnliches gibt? also ein programm ein benchmark oder so etwas, wo man unterschiede sieht. (am besten eins im gentoo portage. mich wuerde jetzt auch interessieren wie viel einfluss das weglassen von der gehaeuse wand wirklich hat. ich persoenlich glaube naemlich dass das mit dem gehaeuse hauptsaechlich eine ausrede von den mainboard support seiten ist. oke, wenn eine starkstromleitung direkt am pc vorbeifuehrt dann versteh ich es ja. aber durch ein handy in der naehe? das ist uebertrieben oder? (bitte fangt nicht an zu uebertreiben, ich bin mir sicher niemand kann sagen er weis, das es so und so ist... ich glaube nicht das es eine moeglichkeit gibt um rauszufinden, was _wirklich_ passiert. es sind einfach zu viele faktoren)

----------

## NightDragon

Nein es hat schon teilweise häftige Auswirkungen, es kann z. bsp.wirklich so extrem werden (sepziell beim handy!) das der Datenverlust auf dem Bus zu hoch wird und daher das System instabil wird.

Habs daheim leider mehrmals erleben müssen. Und dort wars ein Bürosystem. 3 PC's hats gebraucht bis klar war: es ist nicht der Rechner, es ist die Sendeleistung der AP's und des Mobilfunks usw...

----------

## LL0rd

Gibt es da nicht auch Aquarien mit Sicherheitsglas? Ich meine jetzt solche, wie man von Sicherheitstüren kennt. Dort ist dann ein Draht eingewebt. Dieser sollte als faradayischer Käfig funktionieren, und wenn man noch leichten Strom durchschicken würde, dann ist die Abschirmung besser, als bei einem normalen Gehäuse

----------

## NightDragon

Nein Strom muss es keiner sein, ist besser wenn es einfach auf Masse liegt.

Glas mit Drähten? ja gibt es. Aber nicht beim Aquarium. zumindest nicht bei kleinen, nicht das ich wüsste.

----------

## LL0rd

hmm........... ja......... die Methode mit dem Erden müsste auch ausreichen. Sie schirmt aber nicht so gut ab, wie die Methode mit dem Magnetfeld. Du hast doch sicherlich schon davon gehört, dass es für Firmen nun Tapeten gibt mit eingewebtem Draht. Tests haben ergeben, dass bei einem geerteden Draht die Reichweite der Accesspoints deutlich nach aussen reduziert wurde. Wenn nun aber Strom durch den Draht geschickt wird, dann dringt nichts mehr nach aussen. Man kann sogar keine Handys in einem so isolierten Raum verwenden.

----------

## NightDragon

Hm nunja... wars AC oder DC?

Und wieschnell war der AC? Ich mein nur weils abschirmt heißt ja noch lange nicht das es nicht auch nach ninnen stört.

----------

## Kev111

Ihr habt mal kurz das Thema alkane oder warens alkene(?) angesprochen, dass halte ich für keine gute Idee. die schwereren (über H15) sind zwar schwer entflammbar, aber brennen immernoch gut und das ist in Beziehung mit Elektronik (funken?) nicht gut.

Aber vor einigen Tagen, hatten wir in Chemie das Thema Halogenalkane, ihr wisst schon: FCKW, Chloroform und so...

Gibt es die nicht auch schwerer und somit in flüssiger Form? Sie sollen nämlich absolut reaktionsträge und total unbrennbar sein.

Ich bin da jetzt nicht so der Chemie Experte um sich da auszukennen.

Wegen dem Magnetfeld oder was da auch immer sein soll, was ihr abschirmen wollt:

Kann man das nicht einfach mal mit einem Kompass oder ähnlichem testen, der sollte doch empfindlich genug sein, um da Kraftfeldveränderungen aufzusprüen, oder?

----------

## NightDragon

Nein mit dem Kompass haut sowa snur bei sehr langsamen Feldern hin.

----------

## leo2k

sobal strom durch einen draht fließt ist es doch wieder ein störsender, oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?

leo

----------

## NightDragon

Ja teils. Das hast du schon richtig erkannt. nur kommts auf die dosis drauf an usw...

----------

## Kev111

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Nein mit dem Kompass haut sowa snur bei sehr langsamen Feldern hin.

 

Ich meinte damit jetzt nicht, dass man die Frequenzen sehen kann, sondern ob es eine Störung des Erdmagnetfelds (nord/südpol) gibt, da reicht ja schon wenn sich die nadel um ein paar ° dreht, wenn man sie dem rechner nähert.

----------

## LL0rd

@Kev111

also die entflambarkeit sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, denn ohne sauerstoff gibts kein feuer. Alle Teile, die einen Funken verursachen können, sind unter dem Öl. Somit wäre das auch egal.

@NightDragon

Ich weiß es nicht mehr, werde da mal in meinen Unterlagen mal nachschlagen. Also eigentlich sollte es DC sein, denn (leider kann das Forum keine Sonderzeichen, deshalb so:) Í (Soll ein I mit einem Punkt drüber sein) würde eine Induktion auf dem Board und in den Kabeln verursachen.

----------

## leo2k

sag doch was es ist: die ableitung des stromes nach der zeit ... ich glaub jetzt sagen ein paar leute zu recht, es wird kompliziert  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## LL0rd

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> sobal strom durch einen draht fließt ist es doch wieder ein störsender, oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?
> 
> 

 

Nee, nicht ganz, wenn Gleichstrom durch einen Draht fließt, dann ist ein Konstantes Magnetfeld vorhanden. Es schirmt ab. Wenn sich der Stromfluss (und somit das Magnetfeld) sich ändert, dann wird Strom in anderen Leitern induziert.

@leo2k

Sorry, aber irgendwie hab ichs mit der formalen Schreibweise  :Wink: 

----------

## ignatz

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> Ihr habt mal kurz das Thema alkane oder warens alkene(?) angesprochen, dass halte ich für keine gute Idee. die schwereren (über H15) sind zwar schwer entflammbar, aber brennen immernoch gut und das ist in Beziehung mit Elektronik (funken?) nicht gut.
> 
> Aber vor einigen Tagen, hatten wir in Chemie das Thema Halogenalkane, ihr wisst schon: FCKW, Chloroform und so...
> 
> Gibt es die nicht auch schwerer und somit in flüssiger Form? Sie sollen nämlich absolut reaktionsträge und total unbrennbar sein.
> ...

 

Also von hoch reaktiven Alkenen würd ich abraten, außer du willst im Aquarium auch Bananen reifen lassen. Chlorkohlenwasserstoffe sind teilweise sehr polar und von der Gesundheit sehr schwer zu Handhaben, finden auch gerne Anwendung in Insektengiften.

Viele technisch eigenetlich geeigneten Stoffe sind entweder giftig, kanzerogen oder Umweltproblematisch...

In der Reihe der Alkane wäre wohl das Hexadecan von seinen Physikalischen Eigenschaften noch am geeignetsten...

Das mit der Entflammbarkeit ist eigentlich nicht ganz so problematisch, da bernnbare Stoffe auch ein Oxidationsmittel benötigen, welches die Verbrennung unterhält, also meistens Sauerstoff. Wenn also alle relevanten Teile versenkt sind, stellt das eigentlich kein Problem dar. Viel interessanter sind die Ausdünstungen die sich im Raumansammeln, speziell bei Rauchern...

----------

## firefly

wenn ich das noch richtig weis, sind frequenzen bis 100Hz (zumindestens bis 50 Hz) unproblematisch.

Da die Ausbreitung des Magnet- und Elektrischen-Feldes so gering ist, das man sehr nah ans kabel rann müsste,

damit es in einem anderen Kabel ne Spannung induziert.

gruß

Firefly

----------

## LL0rd

@firefly

Naja, es wäre wirklich schön, wenn es so wäre.  Aber leider ist die Frequenz nicht das einzige, was in der Gleichung vorkommt.  I= (-L)  * dI / dt.

Nur wenn I_0 klein ist, klein ist, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass störungen auftauchen. Sonst kann sehr leicht aus einer 0 eine 1 werden, und dann verschluckt sich der rechner.....

----------

## boris64

@leo2k

jetzt mal ohne das ganze technikschnickschnack-gebrabbel:

verdammt lustige sache dein ölrechner. sehr innovativ *g*

welche droge muss man da konsumieren, um auf

so eine idee zu kommen? wieso? warum?

wie kommt man nur auf so eine idee?

hast du eventuell eine partywette verloren?

greetings ;P

----------

## leo2k

tatsache ist, dass ich einen nicht hörbaren rechner wollte. ein kumpel von mir wollte einen extrem gut gekühlten rechner. er hat mich zugelabert von wegen destilliertem wasser und so, was man aber vergessen kann. also hab ich nach einer lösung gesucht. in ein paar langweiligen schulstunden habe ich meine elektrotechnik und maschinenbautechnik lehrer dazu genötigt, das thema auszudiskutieren. wir kamen zu dem schluss dass motorenöl das beste sei. als ich dann aber 15 / liter für motorenöl ausgeben sollte, verging mir die lust. also hab ich gegooglet und bin bei www.tractum.de herausgekommen. habe dem typ von der site ne e-mail geschrieben, er hat mir versichert dass das funktioniert, also hab ich mir gedacht: du hast ein aquarium übrig, du hast nen alten rechner übrig, du hast ein bischen peripherie übrig bei der es nicht so schlimm ist wenn sie versaut ist und ich hatte einen supermarkt in der nähe.

kurz gesagt: warum mach ich sowas? => weil ichs kann!

ganz einfach  :Razz: 

leo

----------

## ZX-81

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> als ich dann aber 15 / liter für motorenöl ausgeben sollte, verging mir die lust. 

 

Motoröl gibts ab 1/Liter im Super-/Baumarkt. Ist aber wohl wesentlich zähflüssiger als Salatöl ==> da würden die Lüftermotoren wohl endgültig abrauchen. Heizöl/Diesel wäre auch noch eine Alternative.

----------

## EOF

@leo2k

Wenn du nur 'nen leisen rechner willst, dann find ich die öl-lösung etwas übertrieben. Mit dem vielen teuren öl ist dein rechner quasi "overdressed" und die festplatte schreit noch immer. 

Ohne gehäuse wird sowieso die meiste hitze abgestrahlt (z.b. mainboard). Bei passiv gekühlter grafikkarte müsste man sich dann nur noch um cpu und netzteil kümmern. Mit dem geld, was du für silikonöl ausgeben wirst bekommst du ein lautloses netzteil und evtl. noch 'nen cpu-lüfter, der leiser als die festplatte ist. Mit gehäuse gibt es dann aber wieder probleme ...  

Ich will damit nur andeuten, dass es günstigere methoden gibt um den rechner leise zu bekommen (z.b. geschlossenes gehäuse und grosse langsam drehende lüfter), wenn die auch möglicherweise nicht so viel spass machen  :Smile: .

Eine diskussion aus dem englischen forum:

Leiser PC

Sonst gibt es noch viele andere angepasste foren wie z.b.

http://www.silenthardware.de

----------

## EOF

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> [...] Heizöl/Diesel wäre auch noch eine Alternative.

 

 :Shocked: 

Hast du mal feuer  :Smile: 

----------

## leo2k

das wäre aber nicht durchgeknallt  :Smile: 

silent-fertig-hardware kaufen, das kann doch jeder  :Razz: 

leo

----------

## ZX-81

 *EOF wrote:*   

>  *ZX-81 wrote:*   [...] Heizöl/Diesel wäre auch noch eine Alternative. 
> 
> Hast du mal feuer 

 

Salatöl brennt wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel schlechter.

Nur die Geruchsbelästigung ist bei Heizöl am Anfang grösser, später kehrt sich das um  :Wink: 

ZX

----------

## EOF

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Salatöl brennt wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel schlechter.
> 
> Nur die Geruchsbelästigung ist bei Heizöl am Anfang grösser, später kehrt sich das um 
> ...

 

Hmmm stimmt ja. Da gab es doch mal welche, die günstiges salatöl getankt haben. Biodiesel ist ja auch zum grössten teil rapsöl. Also los mit dem rechner zu der tanke  :Very Happy:  oder den rechner im heitzöltank versenken (+ kostet nichts zusätzlich).

Trotzdem ein gefährliches spiel ...

----------

## Manadh

So, nachdem ich hier in etwa 2 Stunden diese 8 Seiten + Links und anderes, was ihr gepostet habt durchegelsen hab möchte ich auch mal was sagen!  :Laughing: 

Mein Vater wünscht sich einen Datenserver fürs private Netzwerk, einen alten PIII. Den will er ohne Lüfter laufen lassen, aber alle, die er bissher dazu befragt hat haben gesagt, dass das keine gute Idee sei. So jetzt hab ich ihm die Idee mit dem Öl vorgestellt, denn ich hätte echt lust sowas auch zu machen!  :Very Happy:   Nun gut, er war nicht so begeistert! Schade. Aber in Info nehmen wir gerade ältere PC auseinander, die kommen danach auf den Müll, vielleicht kann man ja davon einen bekommen!  :Wink: 

Ich würde ja gerne mitfachsimpeln, aber bin ja erst in der 9. Klasse, und da hatten man den meisten Stoff noch nicht!  :Wink: 

MfG Manadh

----------

## slick

 *EOF wrote:*   

>  *ZX-81 wrote:*   [...] Heizöl/Diesel wäre auch noch eine Alternative. 
> 
> Hast du mal feuer 

 

Schonmal versucht Diesel anzuzünden? Brennt fast sogut wie Wasser...  :Wink: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flammpunkt

----------

## EOF

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schonmal versucht Diesel anzuzünden? Brennt fast sogut wie Wasser... 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flammpunkt

 

Ja beim auto starten und fahren. 

Ausserdem:

Teppichboden+diesel+streichholtz=flammendes inferno ... bei niedriger aktivierungsenergie

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katalyse

----------

## ignatz

Es kommt ja einzig un allein auf das Mischungsverhältnis Sauerstoff und verdampfter Diesel an. Wenn ihr jetzt so kommt, dann können wir auch sagen, dass Flüssigkeiten und Feststoffe im allgemeinen sowieso nicht brennen...

Ihr denkt aber immer nur ans Brennen, vergesst nicht die gesundheitsschädlichkeit der Dämpfe.

Viele in Brennstoffen enthaltene Stoffe sind kanzerogen. Wenn ihr daneben sitzt und euch freut wie leise euer PC ist, ist es keine Frage ob ihr Krebs bekommt, sondern nur wann ihr Krebs bekommt...

Und nen alten P3 bekommste alle mal passiv gekühlt, mit den Kühlkörpern die es mitlerweile auf dem Markt gibt, zur not mit runter takten (Wozu brauch ich für ein nfs schon 500Mhz?). Macht weniger Arbeit, fakelt dir nicht die Bude ab, deine Lebenserwartung ist höher als 40 Jahre und die Fische im Aquarium fühlen sich auch wohler

----------

## Manadh

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> Und nen alten P3 bekommste alle mal passiv gekühlt, mit den Kühlkörpern die es mitlerweile auf dem Markt gibt, zur not mit runter takten (Wozu brauch ich für ein nfs schon 500Mhz?). Macht weniger Arbeit, fakelt dir nicht die Bude ab, deine Lebenserwartung ist höher als 40 Jahre und die Fische im Aquarium fühlen sich auch wohler

 

Ok, danke!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## leo2k

hi jungs,

wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja nocheinmal einen blick auf meine hp werfen. dort habe ich nun ein paar bilder vom ölrechner eines ex-klassenkameraden veröffentlicht.

er hat das teil praktisch genau nach meinem vorbild gebaut.

leo

----------

## andix

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Wenn du nur 'nen leisen rechner willst, dann find ich die öl-lösung etwas übertrieben. Mit dem vielen teuren öl ist dein rechner quasi "overdressed" und die festplatte schreit noch immer. 

 

Hat schon wer von euch versucht eine Festplatte im Öl zu versenken? Sind die nicht komplett dicht, damit kein Staub hineinkommen kann?

----------

## De Beukelaer

 *andix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat schon wer von euch versucht eine Festplatte im Öl zu versenken? Sind die nicht komplett dicht, damit kein Staub hineinkommen kann?

 

So wie ich Festplatten kenne ist da eigentlich immer ein kleines Loch für den Druckausgleich dran.

----------

## mkr

 *andix wrote:*   

> Hat schon wer von euch versucht eine Festplatte im Öl zu versenken? Sind die nicht komplett dicht, damit kein Staub hineinkommen kann?

 

Die haben meist (immer?) ein kleines Loch an der Oberseite. Darunter ist ein Filter gegen Staub. Auf der IBM Deskstar, die hier gerade herumliegt, steht "do not cover this hole" neben dem Loch. Scheint also wichtig zu sein und sollte nicht abgeklebt werden. Vielleicht braucht es das Loch für den Druckausgleich mit der Aussenluft?

----------

## De Beukelaer

So warm sie die Platten werden würde sich ja ohne Loch, durch die Ausdehnung der Luft, ein ganz schön hoher Druck darin aufbauen wenn die zu wären.

----------

## leo2k

wahhalsig wie ich bin habe ich das loch einfach mit silikon zu gemacht und eine pladde versenkt. im öl hat sie dann aber nicht mehr funktioniert. von den ibm technikern habe ich erfahren, dass die platte eine sicherheitsschaltung hat, die den überdruck von aussen erkennt und dann abschaltet.

als ich die platte aus dem öl herausgenommen habe, ging sie wieder einwandfrei.

leo

----------

## nitrousoxide

Ich würde der Festplatte einen "Schorchel" montieren (einen Druckausgleichsschlauch montieren). Einen dünnen Schlauch öldicht zu montieren sollte nicht wirklich ein problem sein.

Es wäre auch zu überlegen, eine andere Flüssigkeit als Öl zu wählen (bessere Viskosität, bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit). Mir wäre da Spiritus oder Aceton in den Sinne gekommen, jedoch muss man diesen unter Luftabschluss halten (Spiritus ist hygroskopisch und entzieht der Luft das Wasser==> wird langsam leitend /Bauteile können korridieren, außerdem kann er unter Luftabschluss nicht zünden). Bei diesem würde einem noch der Effekt der Verdunstungskälte, die am Prozessor entsteht entgegenkommen.

----------

## Inte

Ein Schnorchel für eine Festplatte?  :Laughing:  Allein die Vorstellung bringt mich zum lachen. thx

Die Festplatte kannst Du doch auch in eine Dämmbox stecken. Klappr richtig gut, da mein 24/7-Rechner komplett lüfterlos betrieben wird und nur noch die ratternde HD genervt hat.

----------

## leo2k

das mit dem schnorchel ist wahrscheinlich DIE idee  :Smile: 

aber da tut sich glaub ich ein neues problem auf. und zwar macht so ne festplatte ja krach. möglicherweise werde diese schallwellen über das öl an die seitenwände des aquariums übertragen, was wiederum dazu führen wird, dass es extrem krach macht.

ich glaube ich fahr ganz gut im moment mit der notebook festplatte die ich da drin hab.

ich hab ja schon mehrfach versucht ein diskless system zu machen, aber ich krieg es nicht hin mit dem netzwerkboot. (die netzwerkkarte will dat scheinbar nich, obwohl sie es eigentlich können müsste)

leo

----------

## ignatz

 *nitrousoxide wrote:*   

> Ich würde der Festplatte einen "Schorchel" montieren (einen Druckausgleichsschlauch montieren). Einen dünnen Schlauch öldicht zu montieren sollte nicht wirklich ein problem sein.
> 
> Es wäre auch zu überlegen, eine andere Flüssigkeit als Öl zu wählen (bessere Viskosität, bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit). Mir wäre da Spiritus oder Aceton in den Sinne gekommen, jedoch muss man diesen unter Luftabschluss halten (Spiritus ist hygroskopisch und entzieht der Luft das Wasser==> wird langsam leitend /Bauteile können korridieren, außerdem kann er unter Luftabschluss nicht zünden). Bei diesem würde einem noch der Effekt der Verdunstungskälte, die am Prozessor entsteht entgegenkommen.

 

Aceton ist die Idee...

Verdunstet überhaupt nicht, kaum Brennbar und löst auch nicht komplett alle Kunststoffteile im Rechner auf, also quasi das ganze Board.... :Smile: 

----------

## giga89

Du kannst die Festplatte ja in ner Tupperdose verschweißen. Musst halt nur die Öffnung für die Kabel auch dicht hinkriegen.

----------

## leo2k

jo. frage ich mich nur, was machst du mit der abwärme der festplatten?

also meine meinung ist: festplatten sollten aus dem öl draußen bleiben, zumal diese möglicherweise in einem andren rechner mal wieder verwendung finden könnten, und dann ganz schön eklig sind  :Smile: 

PS: ich hab auf meiner hp ein wiki installiert. also könnt ihr euch dort mal ein bischen austoben.

leo

----------

## Kev111

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> jo. frage ich mich nur, was machst du mit der abwärme der festplatten?
> 
> also meine meinung ist: festplatten sollten aus dem öl draußen bleiben, zumal diese möglicherweise in einem andren rechner mal wieder verwendung finden könnten, und dann ganz schön eklig sind 
> 
> PS: ich hab auf meiner hp ein wiki installiert. also könnt ihr euch dort mal ein bischen austoben.
> ...

 

Wollts mir gerade ansehen: "Beim Versuch... zu kontaktieren wurde die Verbindung zurückgesetzt." (www.ölrechner.de)

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> aber da tut sich glaub ich ein neues problem auf. und zwar macht so ne festplatte ja krach. möglicherweise werde diese schallwellen über das öl an die seitenwände des aquariums übertragen, was wiederum dazu führen wird, dass es extrem krach macht.
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich weiß ist die Schallgeschwindigkeit in flüssigen und festen Stoffen zwar weitaus höher und der Krach somit intensiver, aber der Übergang der Schallwellen zwischen den Materialien (also raus aus dem Öl, rein in die Luft) funktioniert soweit ich weiß nicht so gut, womit sich das Problem erledigen dürfte, wenn man nicht gerade mit dem Kopf im Öl hängt...  :Wink: 

Was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde: bekommt man dieses ganze Öl eigentlich auch wieder ab, wenn einem der Ölrechner nicht mehr gefällt?

----------

## leo2k

@kev111

vll unterstützt dein browser die umlaute noch nicht  :Twisted Evil: 

geh einfach auf meine hp http://www.markusleonhardt.de <<< das ist momentan das selbe wie ölrechner.de

@TheSmallOne

im sommer habe ich vor die hardware meines ölrechners endlich mal in ruhestand zu schicken, dann werde ich dir berichten können, wie oder wie auch nicht sich das zeug abwaschen lässt. ich denke mal mit hilfe von spiritus sollte das ölabwaschbar sein. oder waschbenzin oder sowas. (jaja, mir ist bewusst dass das plastik angreift)

leo

//edit

sorry, scheint wirklich im moment nich zu gehen. da ölrechner.de einen umweg über den root-server eines kumpels macht, scheint es wohl an dem zu liegen.

wie gesagt: http://www.markusleonhardt.de funktioniert

----------

## giga89

Normal kann man Fett ja nur mit Wasser lösen indem man Seife dazu gibt, soweit ich weiß is das dann aber ne alkalische Lösung und viele OH-Anionen sind glaub ich nich gut  :Wink: . Also glaub nicht dass man das Mobo usw. wieder rausnehmen sollte

----------

## Kev111

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> @kev111
> 
> vll unterstützt dein browser die umlaute noch nicht 
> 
> geh einfach auf meine hp http://www.markusleonhardt.de <<< das ist momentan das selbe wie ölrechner.de
> ...

 

Tut er, vor ein paar Tagen ging es nämlich noch  :Wink:  und das deine HP momentan noch das Gleiche, wie ölrechner.de, ist, ist mir auch klar.

Ich wollte dich nur darauf hinweißen, dass ölrechner.de momentan nicht geht  :Very Happy: 

Aber das hast du ja dann selbst noch gemerkt.

PS: Ich hab mir erlaubt den Artikel "Nachteile", sowie "Risiken" anzufangen.Last edited by Kev111 on Mon Apr 11, 2005 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ribx

 *nitrousoxide wrote:*   

> Ich würde der Festplatte einen "Schorchel" montieren (einen Druckausgleichsschlauch montieren). Einen dünnen Schlauch öldicht zu montieren sollte nicht wirklich ein problem sein.
> 
> Es wäre auch zu überlegen, eine andere Flüssigkeit als Öl zu wählen (bessere Viskosität, bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit). Mir wäre da Spiritus oder Aceton in den Sinne gekommen, jedoch muss man diesen unter Luftabschluss halten (Spiritus ist hygroskopisch und entzieht der Luft das Wasser==> wird langsam leitend /Bauteile können korridieren, außerdem kann er unter Luftabschluss nicht zünden). Bei diesem würde einem noch der Effekt der Verdunstungskälte, die am Prozessor entsteht entgegenkommen.

 

also die idee mit dem schnorchel ist hammer geil, das werde ich auf jeden fall in mein project einfliesen lassen (falls ich das irgendwann mal in die tat umsetzen kann. 

zu deinem aceton: also, nicht nur das der nichtmeh verdampfen kann, wenn es ein abgeschlossenes system ist, also auch keine verdunstungskälte hervorruft, aceton hat viel eher die eigenschaften von verduennung, was die aktivitaet angeht. mein kumpel hat mal ausversehen im chemie unterricht einen schluck in sein metallmaeppchen geschuettet, als er es 10 min spaeter sauber machen wollte waren alle kulis zusammen"geschmolzen". das waer als so als wolltest du fleisch in einem salzsaeure bad aufbewahren.

zudem: 

1. alkohol mit wasser leitet keinen strom, da sich das wasser nicht frei bewegen kann im alkohol. bei wasser mit alkohol ist das natuerlich wieder was anderes.

2. stell dir mal vor es kommt ein kleines loch in dein abgeschlossenes system. nicht nur das es sehr unangenehm riecht.. es kann sich auch noch gut entzunden. also nix fuer raucher  :Wink: 

3. (bessere Viskosität, bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit) unterscheide: waermeleitfahigkeit != bewegung durch erwaermung. es gibt noch ganz andere einfluesse auf die waermeleitfaehigkeit. darueber will ich aber jetzt nicht diskutieren. man braucht sowieso die luefter, da sich die fluessigkeit viel zu langsam durch die erwaermung bewegt.

aber wie gesagt: der schnorchel is echt geilo  :Smile: 

----------

## EOF

Zum thema schnorchel. Schaut euch doch mal bei eurer heizung den druckausgleichsbehälter an ... Es reicht also eine kleine halbkugel über das loch zu kleben. Bleibt noch die frage, ob das öl noch sonstwo rein kann (kriechfähigkeit).

----------

## ribx

sry wir haben bodenheizung im ganzen haus  :Twisted Evil:  aber das hoert sich auch ganz gut an. was glaubst du wieviel dort ausreicht? sollte man vllt an einen festplattenherseller ne email schreiben zu dem thema oder? 

thema schall: ich glaube nicht das die platten lauter werden koennen. im pc gehaeuse sind sie ja auch mit dem gehaeuse verbunden und bringen (vor allem alte) of alles zum schwingen. stichwort resonanz. ich denke jeder kennt das noch von seinem alten 166 oder so  :Smile:  wenn man jetzt die festplatte noch gut lagert, sodas sie einwenig im oel schwingen kann (vllt durch einen schwamm oder so) koennte ich mir vorstellen das man sie praktisch nichtmehr hoert. eine neuere zumindest. aber dieses gedanken experiment laesst sich wie immer nur auf einem wege beweisen: ausprobieren!  :Smile: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *ribx wrote:*   

> 1. alkohol mit wasser leitet keinen strom, da sich das wasser nicht frei bewegen kann im alkohol. bei wasser mit alkohol ist das natuerlich wieder was anderes.

 

Warum sollte denn Alkohol und Wasser nicht leiten?

Alkohole leiten Strom besser als Wasser... es werden hier also zwei leitfähige Stoffe gemischt; da kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass daraus ein Nicht-Leiter werden sollte.

----------

## amne

Aceton brennt übrigens auch wunderbar und scheidet auch aus. Ausserdem kannst du wahrscheinlich jede woche 10 Liter nachfüllen weils abgedampft ist.

----------

## leo2k

Update:

Meine HP http://www.markusleonhardt.de beinhaltet nun ein eigenes Forum + Wiki

bitte benutzt ab sofort diese Platformen zu weiteren diskussionen. danke  :Smile: 

leo

ps: die admins sollen diesen thread hier in eigenem ermessen schließen oder offen lassen  :Smile: 

----------

## nitrousoxide

Ich würde das Ganze nach dem Prinzip der Siedekühlung machen. Wenn ein Körper (in dem Fall die CPU) eine Flüssigkeit zum Kochen bringt, so bleibt die Temperatur des Körpers auf der des Siedepunktes der Flüssigkeit. (solange an de CPU Flüssigkeit verdampft). Mit dieser Methode werden auch die Senderöhren von Rundfunksendern (>600kW) gekühlt, und dabei fällt ein bisschen mehr Wärme ab als bei einerm Prozessor.

Spiritus hat einen Siedepunkt von 78°

Aceton hat einen Siedepunkt von 56°

Beides ist daher mehr oder weniger zur Kühlung geeignet(CPU sollte schon 78° aushalten).

Das verdampfte Aceton/Spiritus wird aufgefangen und wieder kondensiert, eventuell müsste man auch noch die Flüssigkeit in der alles schwimmt kühlen.

Solange das ganze unter Sauerstoffabschluss ist(es muss sowieso ein geschlossenes System sein- wegen der Kondensation) kann eigentlich auch nichts Großartiges passieren.

Sollten Aceton /Spiritus Probleme machen (Bauteile auflösen) kann man natürlich auch andere Alkohole mit niedrigem Siedepunkt verwenden.

----------

## ribx

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *ribx wrote:*   1. alkohol mit wasser leitet keinen strom, da sich das wasser nicht frei bewegen kann im alkohol. bei wasser mit alkohol ist das natuerlich wieder was anderes. 
> 
> Warum sollte denn Alkohol und Wasser nicht leiten?
> 
> Alkohole leiten Strom besser als Wasser... es werden hier also zwei leitfähige Stoffe gemischt; da kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass daraus ein Nicht-Leiter werden sollte.

 

hast klar recht. da is mir ein fehler unterlaufen. es muss heisen aceton und wasser...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ignatz

Zum Glück liest hier jeder meine Beiträge... Ich rate jedem ab Aceton zu verwenden. Aceton löst Kunststoffe....

----------

## LL0rd

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> Zum Glück liest hier jeder meine Beiträge... Ich rate jedem ab Aceton zu verwenden. Aceton löst Kunststoffe....

 

Also wer so blöd ist und und Aceton auf mainboard kippt, braucht keinen rechner mehr  :Wink:   Wenn wir aber schon dabei sind, könnte man doch auch Ether nehmen. Es verdunstet nicht, es brennt nicht. Man kann es einfach in den Abfluss kippen und es kühlt extrem.

----------

## amne

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Wenn wir aber schon dabei sind, könnte man doch auch Ether nehmen. Es verdunstet nicht, es brennt nicht. Man kann es einfach in den Abfluss kippen und es kühlt extrem.

 

Hihi. Nur bevor jemand das Ernst nimmt: Das war Ironie. Don't try this at home!

----------

## nitrousoxide

Aceton mag nicht unbedingt das Optimum sein (ich habs auf eine alte bestückte Platine gekippt, und es hat nix aufgelöst, manche Kunststoffe vermag es jedoch aufzulösen(z.B.: das Beschriftungsetikett auf der Acetonflasche  :Wink:  ))

Dann tritt noch das Problem mit der Leitfähigleit auf...tatsächlich-Spiritus leitet  :Sad:   wenn auch sehr schwach (wenn man die Messsitzen wenige mm voneinander entfernt in Spriritus taucht ists ca 1MegaOhm).

Man müsste eben eine Flüssigkeit finden, die nicht leitet,möglichst wenig auflöst und einen Siedepunkt <80° hat. (Eventuell Leichtbenzin da liegt der Siedepunkt zwischen 50 und 60°- nur weiß ich nicht ob der leitet).

----------

## psyqil

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *LL0rd wrote:*   Wenn wir aber schon dabei sind, könnte man doch auch Ether nehmen. Es verdunstet nicht, es brennt nicht. Man kann es einfach in den Abfluss kippen und es kühlt extrem. Hihi. Nur bevor jemand das Ernst nimmt: Das war Ironie. Don't try this at home!

 Warum nicht? Ich finde, Sevofluran hört sich doch recht geeignet an...  :Razz: 

----------

## leo2k

da sag ich nur: lol!!!

leo

----------

## limes

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050411-newsletter.xml?#doc_chap4

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

----------

## leo2k

danke  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Xe

Hi!

@leo2k

Kann ich mal vorbeikommen und mir das teil ansehen ^^

Nein, mal im Ernst: Ich habe gerade vor kurzem mal erwähnt, nachdem ich sah wie inder Wissenssendung "Galileo" ein Fernseher in Öl gebadet wurde, dass es evtl. ganz interessant sein könnte mal einen Rechner mit Öl zu kühlen und dann stoße ich auf diesen Thread!  :Smile: 

Ich finde das echt beeindruckend, dass das jemand wirklich in die Tat umgesetzt hat...

Aber ich habe hier auch noch einen K62 und einen 486er... evtl. werde ich ebenfalls mit Ölrechnern rumbasteln, da ich nun weiß, dass das klappt!

Gespannt bin ich auch auf dein nächstes Projekt in der Richtung (du hast doch, falls mich nicht alles täuscht, erwähnt, dass du einen neueren Rechner ebenfalls zu einem Ölrechner umbauen willst).

Ebenfalls finde ich interessant, dass Lüfter im Öl noch laufen.

Aber was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann: Wieso hast du das Netzteil von seinem Gehäuse befreit? -Ist das nicht unpraktisch? 

mfg

P.S.: Sry, falls hier schon ähnliche Fragen gestellt wurden...

EDIT: Und kann wird mit zwei "n" geschrieben  :Very Happy: 

----------

## leo2k

hallo,

das netzteil habe ich einfach so von seinem gehäuse befreit gelassen, weil ich es zu reinigung sowieso schon weg gemacht hatte.

schau doch bei meiner homepage vorbei und diskutiere dort mit den anderen im forum.

da sind 3 leute, die auch in nächster zeit einen ölrechner bauen wollen.

leo

----------

## return13

glückwunsch

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID4330472_REF1,00.html

----------

## misterjack

mal ne anmerkung:

ihr habt alle die festplatten außerhalb des öls. imo wäre es doch möglich diese ebenfalls in öl zu versenken oder?

----------

## tantra&more

Hy Leo

Find ich klasse Deine Idee mit dem Ölrechner.

Habs eben auf Tagesschauonline gelesen.

Nun, in meinem Vorleben als Electronicer hab ich auch die Vorzüge von Öl geniessen können.

Habe in ner Panasonic Werksniederlassung gearbeitet.

Da waren z.b bei bestimmten CD Playern Dämpfungshülsen gegen Trittschall Siliconölgedämpft.

Von Transformatorölen würd ich im übrigen umbedingt absehen, man bekommt sie glücklicherweise auch kaum noch.

Die sind zwar technisch klasse was Dielektizitätskonstante, Flammpunkt und Kühlfähigkeit angeht...

Doch, sollten die mal aus irgendeinem Grund doch in Brand geraten hat man praktisch Seveso (Dioxin pur)

Kein Witz...das war jedenfalls so mit den alten Trafoölen die in Firmen selbst in Innenstädten verwendet wurden..

Ist Dein Rechner eigentlich auch schneller im Öl geworden?

Wegen der vielen Nährstoffe... :Embarassed: 

ne, wegen der geringeren Temperatur und der gleichmässigeren Temperatur im gesamten System.

Was studierst Du denn?

Hat sicher auch was mit creativität...

Gute Zeit und weiterhin frohes Schaffen...

absolut nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen...doch schon erlebt unter der Rubrik skurieles aus meiner Sturm und Drangphase.

Moppedfahn mit Erde statt Luft in den Reifen nach Platten auf tour. 

Wasser statt Bremsölen in der Scheibenbremsanlage und noch Jahre davor Moppedmotor mit 

Wasserölemuliion statt Getriebeöl gefahren...

NUn, es geht so viel mehr...

auch nin der Technik, habe längere Zeit spez. Fachzeitschriften gelesen die sich mit ungewöhnlicher Technik beschäftigen.

Wasserauto, Benzinverbrauch senken durch Gedankenkraft??

Mit Motor Generator speisen und damit Batterie laden und dann wieder Motor betreiben..

So konnte unglaublicherweise mit elektroautos in den Staaten extreme Fahrzeiten herausgeholt werden...

Doch das gefiel bestimmten Menschen nicht weswegen der Erfinder fluchtartig....und so liest und hört man nix hier 

Gute Zeit

Tobias

www.gesundheitsnetzwerk-lebensquell.de

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tagesschauonline wrote:*   

> ... Mit dem Thema befasste sich inzwischen die Fachpresse im Netz, eines (Link auf diesen Thread) der eigens eingerichtete Foren verzeichnet bereits hunderte von Einträgen.

 

Na super...

Jetzt werden hier all die schleimigen, öligen Typen auftauchen ( :Laughing: )  weil Sie glauben, dass wir das Gentoo Forum nur für den Oelrechner gemacht haben  :Smile: .

Müssen wir uns jetzt in Gentooil Forum umbenennen?  :Twisted Evil: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Freiburg

Lol Körnerfresser und Gentoo, wenn das nicht ne Kombi ist. Nicht zu vergessen das man den Rechner dann in das gute Biorapsöl von Reformhaus stellen muß  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

Wenn die Postings zu "Gentooil" hier im Forum überhand nehmen, wäre es im Interesse diesen Thread, mit Verweis auf das eigenes dafür eingerichtete Forum, zu schliessen?

----------

## schotter

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*    *LL0rd wrote:*   Wenn wir aber schon dabei sind, könnte man doch auch Ether nehmen. Es verdunstet nicht, es brennt nicht. Man kann es einfach in den Abfluss kippen und es kühlt extrem. Hihi. Nur bevor jemand das Ernst nimmt: Das war Ironie. Don't try this at home! Warum nicht? Ich finde, Sevofluran hört sich doch recht geeignet an... 

 

Ich hab zwar auch nicht mehr so viel mit Chemie zu tun, aber ich hab mal gelernt, dass Moleküle mit yl-Endung Radikale sind (siehe Synonym auf der Seite). Weshalb ich nicht glaube, dass Sevofluran geeignet ist.

 *Quote:*   

> ohne erkennbare Veränderungen bis zu 2 Jahre stabil

 is aweng kurz, meinst net?

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## ruth

Hallo zusammen,

tja, hier gibt es wohl wirklich ein paar Leute, die lustige Dinge bauen...

hmm, kleiner Einblick in ruths Reich gefällig? *gg*

ruths kleine Werkstatt:

http://www.bilder-hosting.de/uploads/0188d7d281.jpg

links im Bild mein neues Projekt:

ein etwas grösseres Modell in Gegentaktschaltung.

die hier verwendeten Röhren sind übrigens stammen übrigens aus der UKW Sendeanlage russischer Panzer...

mein persönliches Schwerter zu Pflugscharen Projekt und gerade im Entstehen (seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr...) 

hier mein kleiner Verstärker; gnadenlose 2x3.5Watt Ausgangsleistung bei ca. 350V Anodenspannung...

http://www.bilder-hosting.de/uploads/888127f1ec.jpg

http://www.bilder-hosting.de/uploads/188de299e2.jpg

http://www.bilder-hosting.de/uploads/d43aac8d38.jpg

http://www.bilder-hosting.de/uploads/cc53946e7d.jpg

hat zwar mit Computern eher weniger zu tun, ist aber trotzdem mein Hobby - NF Verstärkerbau mit den guten(TM) alten Elektronenröhren.

Alles freiverdrahtet übrigens - Wie zu Grossmutters Zeiten halt auch...  :Wink: 

übrigens haben diese 3.5Watt mit dem was man sich so unter 3.5Watt vorstellt rein gar nichts zu tun...

mit guten(TM) Boxen wird man durchaus taub dabei... *gg*

gruss

ruth

p.s.

ich seh grad - machmal laden die Bilder nicht; dann einfach reload drücken - das geht schon...  :Wink: 

p.p.s:

bitte nich pöse sein, dass ich den ÖL-Thread so schamlos dafür ausnutz - Ich dachte mir halt hier passt sowas am ehesten rein...

p.p.p.s.

bilderlinks sollten jetzt endlich besser gehen...  :Wink: 

das Gehäuse ist übrigens eine alte Keksdose... --->>> KeksdosenVerstärker, hihi

----------

## b3cks

So langsam macht's die Runde.

tagesschau.de: Öl-gekühlter PC läuft seit einem Jahr

----------

## chrib

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> So langsam macht's die Runde.
> 
> tagesschau.de: Öl-gekühlter PC läuft seit einem Jahr

 

Guten Morgen, das steht schon hier in dem Thread.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> So langsam macht's die Runde.
> 
> tagesschau.de: Öl-gekühlter PC läuft seit einem Jahr

 

 *tagesschau.de wrote:*   

> Mit dem Thema befasste sich inzwischen die Fachpresse im Netz, eines der eigens eingerichtete Foren verzeichnet bereits hunderte von Einträgen.

 

Naja, dass das Gentooforum eigens für den Ölrechner eingerichtet wurde, halt ich jetzt für etwas übertrieben.  :Wink:  Aber ist schon cool, dass es der Ölrechner auf tagesschau.de schafft. *g*

----------

## z4Rilla

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wenn die Postings zu "Gentooil" hier im Forum überhand nehmen, wäre es im Interesse diesen Thread, mit Verweis auf das eigenes dafür eingerichtete Forum, zu schliessen?

 

Da es sich das Thema nicht direkt auf Gentoo bezieht und ausserdem jetzt schon tagesschau-online ein link zu diesem thread gesetzt hat (" eines der eigens eingerichtete Foren"  :Evil or Very Mad:  ), also evt. noch mehr vom Schlage "tantra&more" zu erwarten sind, wäre das eine gute Idee.

----------

## bröggle

@ruth: nett  :Wink: 

aber das ist nicht dein arm oder? *G*

[/url]

----------

## EOF

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> @ruth: nett 
> 
> aber das ist nicht dein arm oder? *G*
> 
> [/url]

 

Das ist wie im IRC hier. Alle mit Frauennamen sind männer und die wenigen Linuxfrauen verstecken sich hinter Männernamen  :Smile: .

----------

## ruth

hihi,

doch, das ist mein Arm...  :Wink: 

mein nick war ja mal rootshell, wurde zu ruth, naja  :Wink: 

----------

## ZX-81

Hi leo2k,

falls Du Dich fragst, was Denn heute Nacht bei Dir aufgeschlagen ist:Aquarium Full of Oil For PC Cooling

Dein Sellerie 500 hält sich übrigens wacker, da habe ich schon kräftiger Systeme am /. Effekt absaufen sehen, nur Dein upload-Stream für die Bilder klemmt etwas. Du hast doch eine Flat?  :Twisted Evil: 

Glückwunsch,

ZX

PS: Schade dass man Gerüche nicht in eine HTML-Seite einbinden kann  :Wink: 

----------

## leo2k

hi jungs (und mädels)

ich war die woche im urlaub. war jetzt schwer geschockt was hier in der zwischenzeit abging ^^

tut mir leid dass die leute von tagesschau.de hierher verlinkt haben.

der rootserver meines kumpels, auf welchem meine page liegt wurde auch schon abgeschossen, meine e-mail addy von gmx iss gesperrt worden...

naja, ich muss jetzt nach und nach erstmal wieder alles in griff kriegen  :Smile: 

trotzdem vielen vielen dank für die blumen  :Very Happy: 

leo

----------

## RealGeizt

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> hi jungs (und mädels)
> 
> ich war die woche im urlaub. war jetzt schwer geschockt was hier in der zwischenzeit abging ^^
> 
> tut mir leid dass die leute von tagesschau.de hierher verlinkt haben.
> ...

 

Jetzt weisst du wie es Prominenten ergeht  :Smile: 

----------

## chrib

Die Nachricht vom Ölrechner macht immer noch die Runde, zumindestens ist es jetzt auch bei SPON aufgeschlagen:

----------

## hotkey

Spiegel hat noch einen drauf gelegt  :Smile: 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,356558,00.html

----------

## TheCurse

Und GMX gibts gleich dazu.

----------

## chrib

Wobei der GMX-Artikel ja identisch mit dem von Spon ist.

----------

## spitzwegerich

@leo2k:

Im Spiegel-Artikel steht drin: ... wie er gegenüber SPIEGEL ONLINE sagte.

Haben sich die wirklich mit dir in Verbindung gesetzt? Kriegst du vom Spiegel was dafür, dass die etwas über deinen Rechner schreiben?[/i]

----------

## schmutzfinger

@spitzwegrich

ich denke mal er bekommt genausoviel wie der Tsunami bekommen hat. Oder wieviel Bush bekommt wenn er mal wieder irgendwo Soldaten hinschickt. Das ist keine Unterhaltungssendung im Privatfernsehen sonder Journalismus.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ja, eigentlich denke ich das auch. Da es mich aber schon länger interessiert, wie sowas genau funktioniert, und ich hier einmal die Gelegenheit habe aus erster Hand Informationen zu bekommen, frag ich trotzdem nach  :Very Happy: 

----------

## christophd

Eine ganz wichtige Frage:

Was genau ist das Ding hinter deinem Ölrechner?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

ich finde das ganze gerät fragwürdig, hehehe, naja ich mein das hat ja jede menge nachteile:

- es schmiert und schmotzt wann immer man irgendwas austauschen will

- es ist schwer und unhandlich

- es sieht imho unästhetisch aus

jeoje, und was ich da gelesen habe über ether... ether brennt sehr wohl und diffundiert ohne proleme durch nahezu alles hindurch, naja... den einzigen vorteil den ether hat wäre, dass man granatenmässig drauf kommt wenn man ein paar tiefe züge über dem rechner nimmt.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jeoje, und was ich da gelesen habe über ether... ether brennt sehr wohl und diffundiert ohne proleme durch nahezu alles hindurch, naja... den einzigen vorteil den ether hat wäre, dass man granatenmässig drauf kommt wenn man ein paar tiefe züge über dem rechner nimmt.
> 
> 

 

für manche leute wäre das doch willkommen  :Smile: 

----------

## grinch34

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> da mitlerweile einige von euch meine signatur entdeckt haben, und auch ab und an ihre fragen in irgendwelchen threads dazwischen geworfen haben, und ich auf meiner homepage noch kein eigenes forum habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen diesen thread zu öffnen, damit ihr hier eure fragen stellen könnt.
> 
> na dann ma los :)
> ...

 

Hy und guten Morgen,

ich hab gelesen, das jemand einen grossen Rechner im Öl schwimmen lässt und die Temperatur nicht runter, bzw. nicht konstant halten kann; probier es doch mal mit einem Plattenwärmetauscher aus. Ist nur so eine Idee von mir, auch wenn sie Humbiz ist...

Gruss Grinch34

:roll:

----------

## Tobias Claren

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und um das thema destilliertes wasser aufzugreifen:
> 
> es ist praktisch nicht möglich einen rechner mit destilliertem wasser zu betreiben, man kann die ganze elektrik noch so sauber machen vorher. es ist einfach tatsache dass das wasser an den metallischen leitern sofort ionisiert, was zu einem garantierten ableben der hardware führen wird.leo

 

Hallo.

Man hat schon mal eine leuchtende Glühbirne in E27-Fassung in normalem Wasser versenkt (liebe Kinder...).

Es gibt verschiedene Isolierungssprays. Dieses war ein Öl-basiertes, da es in jede Ritze kriecht.

Die Leiterbahnen sind sowieso isoliert. Bleiben die Beinchen und die offenen Kontakte für Stecker, CPU usw..

Die kann man damit auch isolieren. Man sprüht auch den CPU-Sockel und die CPU ein. Wenn man die dann zusammensteckt entsteht eine Verbindung durch den direkten Kontakt. Ringsum ist es zu. Wenn man dann destiliertes Wasser verwendet scheint mir das recht sicher.

Es gab vor vielen Jahren auch einen TV der in der KnoffHoff-Show in einer trasparenten Chemikalie versenkt wurde.

Kein Wasser, nicht leitend, nicht ölig.

 *nitrousoxide wrote:*   

> Ich würde der Festplatte einen "Schorchel" montieren (einen Druckausgleichsschlauch montieren). Einen dünnen Schlauch öldicht zu montieren sollte nicht wirklich ein problem sein.
> 
> Es wäre auch zu überlegen, eine andere Flüssigkeit als Öl zu wählen (bessere Viskosität, bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit). Mir wäre da Spiritus oder Aceton in den Sinne gekommen, jedoch muss man diesen unter Luftabschluss halten (Spiritus ist hygroskopisch und entzieht der Luft das Wasser==> wird langsam leitend /Bauteile können korridieren, außerdem kann er unter Luftabschluss nicht zünden). Bei diesem würde einem noch der Effekt der Verdunstungskälte, die am Prozessor entsteht entgegenkommen.

 

Ist der Alkohol/Spiritus auch nicht elektrisch leitend?

----------

## Bleissy

Das passt auch bei einem 3Ghz intel system mit 2GB Ram ! Herrlich ruhig und schöhn kühl ihr müsst nur für nen bissle passive kühlung sorgen (Zwei bis 4 grosse kühlkörper reichen !

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/8928/3ghzintelpentium46jh.jpg

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/1899/3ghzintelpentium413cz.jpg

----------

## Tobias Claren

Öl ist ja nicht gerade leicht zu entfernen wenn man es mal rausnehmen bzw. verkaufen will.

Eine nicht leitende Flüssigkeit die die Technik nicht angreift und nicht so "anhänglich" wie Öl ist.

War das nicht was mit Wasserstoff im Namen?

Und leitend sollte sie auch nicht werden können.

Denn destilliertes Wasser ist ja auch nicht leitend (habe ich auch mal gemessen), aber angeblich >wird< es leitend wenn sich Mineralien lösen. Naja, das sollte mal getestet werden was sich da wovon löst, oder ob das nur Theorie ist. Irgend ein Uraltcomputer in eine Wasserdichte Hülle, und destilliertes Wasr rein. Die Hülle müsste wohl auch nicht aus Metall sein (wegen Strahlungsabschirmung), da Wasser auch gut Strahlung abschirmt. Eine Metallhülle würde aber die Wärme noch zusätzlich ableiten (falls das überhaupt nötig ist). Und wenn was ausläuft, es ist nur Wasser.....

----------

## Bleissy

Wen de die sachen wieder sauberhaben willst knallste das ganze in den geschirrspühler und lässt die angelegenheit ne woche trocknen ! Aber vorher die batterie rausnehmen ! 

----------

## oscarwild

 *Bleissy wrote:*   

> Wen de die sachen wieder sauberhaben willst knallste das ganze in den geschirrspühler und lässt die angelegenheit ne woche trocknen ! Aber vorher die batterie rausnehmen !

 

Wenn das Mainboard danach leicht deformiert sein sollte, einfach anschließend ein bis zwei mal durch die Bügelmaschine lassen (wichtig: Temperatureinstellung auf "Polyester" drehen!), dann werden auch die verknitterten Elkos wieder so glatt.

----------

## Bleissy

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Bleissy wrote:*   Wen de die sachen wieder sauberhaben willst knallste das ganze in den geschirrspühler und lässt die angelegenheit ne woche trocknen ! Aber vorher die batterie rausnehmen ! 
> 
> Wenn das Mainboard danach leicht deformiert sein sollte, einfach anschließend ein bis zwei mal durch die Bügelmaschine lassen (wichtig: Temperatureinstellung auf "Polyester" drehen!), dann werden auch die verknitterten Elkos wieder so glatt.

 

Eh das hab ich mit meinem zeuch schon drei ma durch und iss noch nie was gewesen ! Und ich hatte alles drinn ! Hauptsache ihr nehmt die batterie raus und last das alles 100% trocknen bevor ihr die batterie wieder reinlegt !

----------

## beejay

 *Bleissy wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*    *Bleissy wrote:*   Wen de die sachen wieder sauberhaben willst knallste das ganze in den geschirrspühler und lässt die angelegenheit ne woche trocknen ! Aber vorher die batterie rausnehmen ! 
> 
> Wenn das Mainboard danach leicht deformiert sein sollte, einfach anschließend ein bis zwei mal durch die Bügelmaschine lassen (wichtig: Temperatureinstellung auf "Polyester" drehen!), dann werden auch die verknitterten Elkos wieder so glatt. 
> 
> Eh das hab ich mit meinem zeuch schon drei ma durch und iss noch nie was gewesen ! Und ich hatte alles drinn ! Hauptsache ihr nehmt die batterie raus und last das alles 100% trocknen bevor ihr die batterie wieder reinlegt !

 

Oh? Hat das GIGA-Forum die Farbe von Grasgrün nach Gentoo-Hellblau gewechselt oder bin ich hier doch richtig?

----------

## nic0000

 *Tobias Claren wrote:*   

> Es gab vor vielen Jahren auch einen TV der in der KnoffHoff-Show in einer trasparenten Chemikalie versenkt wurde.
> 
> Kein Wasser, nicht leitend, nicht ölig.

 FCKW, genau das selbe Zeug was für Treibmittel und Klimaanlagen/Kühlschränke benutzt wurde. Super Stuff: Leitet nicht, löst keine Plastikteile, super Viskosität, nicht Giftig, brennt nicht...  laute Vorteile... aber leider dem Ozon nicht zuträglich :-/  

 *Tobias Claren wrote:*   

> Ist der Alkohol/Spiritus auch nicht elektrisch leitend?

 Jupp, aber er greift die Plastikteile an

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Bleissy wrote:*   Wen de die sachen wieder sauberhaben willst knallste das ganze in den geschirrspühler und lässt die angelegenheit ne woche trocknen ! Aber vorher die batterie rausnehmen ! 
> 
> Wenn das Mainboard danach leicht deformiert sein sollte, einfach anschließend ein bis zwei mal durch die Bügelmaschine lassen (wichtig: Temperatureinstellung auf "Polyester" drehen!), dann werden auch die verknitterten Elkos wieder so glatt.

 

Hey, selbst der Oelrechner-Threadstarter hat in seinem Wiki eine Anleitung dafür. Ausserdem empfiehlt er die HW im Backofen zu trocknen. Laut den Bildern funktioniert das ganze recht ordentlich  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Sourcecode

Was für eine CPU Temperatur zeigt dir das Bios an?  :Very Happy: 

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Was machst Du, wenn das Öl ranzig wird und die Fliegen durch das Zimmer brummen? Das stinkt doch wie die Sau!!!  
> 
> Kann es sein, dass nur wir 2 daran gedacht hatten? Mein erster Gedanke war: Nach einem Monat stinkt das wie die Pest.

 

Nö wir 3, war auch mein erster Gedanke...

...und alleine das Bild vor den Augen wie man da nen Ölwechsel macht bez. wie die Suppe stinkt... *bähh*

BTW:

Wenn schon in Wasser versenken dann in Bier  :Twisted Evil: 

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Normal kann man Fett ja nur mit Wasser lösen indem man Seife dazu gibt, soweit ich weiß is das dann aber ne alkalische Lösung und viele OH-Anionen sind glaub ich nich gut . Also glaub nicht dass man das Mobo usw. wieder rausnehmen sollte

 

....alleine die Vorstellung das da einer in Waschmonitur an der Spüle steht und da seine Hardware schön durchwäscht ist........ *ROFL*

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Hey, selbst der Oelrechner-Threadstarter hat in seinem Wiki eine Anleitung dafür. Ausserdem empfiehlt er die HW im Backofen zu trocknen. Laut den Bildern funktioniert das ganze recht ordentlich 

 

Mainboards backen? Also ich würde ja sagen: wenn schon -  denn schon  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## l3u

*loooool*

----------

## Mgiese

 *Libby wrote:*   

> *loooool*

 

jap LOOOOOOOOOOOL, ihgitt

----------

## abcd

Hallo,

bin nur ein wenig neugierig nach den Paar Jahren und wolle mal fragen, läuft eigentlich der Ölrechner noch oder hat er inzwischen den Geist aufgegeben? Wenn ja, welcher Schaden oder was war die Ursache?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *abcd wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> bin nur ein wenig neugierig nach den Paar Jahren und wolle mal fragen, läuft eigentlich der Ölrechner noch oder hat er inzwischen den Geist aufgegeben? Wenn ja, welcher Schaden oder was war die Ursache?

 

OT: weiß man nicht, der erfinder ist an einer schimmelpilzsporenvergiftung gestorben, welcher auf dem öl munter gewachsen ist!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

Was ich mich frage, ist, ob es Kontaktprobleme mit den Steckverbindungen geben könnte. Da dringt das Öl ja auch rein. Und Öl kann das besonders gut.

----------

## doedel

Also ich sehe da kein Problem mit dem Öl in den Steckverbindungen, da die ja immer aneinanderdrücken und die einzelnen Verbindungen, selbst bei PCI-Slots, relativ gross sind, wird es da immer einen Kontakt geben. Es würde von so einem Fähnchen am PCI-Slot sicher ein zehntel reichen, dass das ganze funktioniert.

----------

## AmonAmarth

gerade die dadurch mehr oder weniger verkleinerten kontaktflächen könnten knackimpulse auslösen würde ich mal vermuten, wird sich aber bestimmt erst bei noch viel höheren taktraten bemerktbar machen, 66mhz bei AGP scheint da wohl doch noch zu wenig zu sein. vielleicht steigt der RAM bei den höheren taktraten dann doch als erstes aus

----------

